#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة المناقشات >  ياعشاق مصر (الإسم مصر وليس إيجيبتوس)

## atefhelal

*ياعشاق مصر وياابن مصر ويابنت مصر ، إذا عرفتم حكاية أصل الكلمة "مصر" ، فسوف تعلمون أن هذا الإسم بلغ من القداسة درجة لم يبلغها أى إسم لأى بلد آخر ، وهاهى الحكاية* :

*نعلم جميعا أن نوح عليه السلام هو أبو البشرية جميعها بعد الطوفان المشهور . وتأكدت هذه الحقيقة التاريخية بما جاء فى التوراة وبما جاء بعد ذلك مصدقا لها فى القرآن الكريم ولم يختلف على تلك الحقيقة عالم واحد من علماء التاريخ والجنس البشرى . وقال تعالى فى هذا الشأن : "وجعلنا ذريته هم الباقين" (الصافات 77) ، أى لم يجعل الله لأحد ممن كان مع نوح فى سفينته من المؤمنين نسلا ولا عقبا سواه . وأصبح بذلك كل من على وجه الأرض من سائر أجناس بنى آدم ينسبون إلى أولاد نوح الثلاثة : سام وحام ويافث – بعد غرق إبنه "يام" لعمله غير الصالح لقول الله تعالى : "قال يا نوح إنه ليس من أهلك إنه عمل غير صالح .. " (هود 46) . وكلمة "اليم" فى اللغة العربية كما هى فى العبرية وفى اللغة المصرية القديمة مشتقة من إسم هذا الولد العاق وكأنما أراد الله سبحانه وتعالى التذكرة بأن الهلاك والغرق هو عاقبة العقوق . 

وجاء إسم مصر من أسلاف حام ابن نوح عليه السلام ، وتم تعريف أرضها بأرض حام كما جاء فى أسفار العهد القديم (التوراة) ، ويعنى ذلك أن الموطن الأول للجنس الحامى هو مصر، وهذا يتفق مع مااتفق عليه عدد غير قليل من العلماء المحدثين . 
وارتبط لفظ حام لغويا وتاريخيا باللفظ المصرى القديم "خيم" أو "كيم" khem أو kem الذى تم إطلاقه على الجزء الخصيب المنزرع بأرض مصر ويعنى باللغة المصرية القديمة : الأرض السوداء تمييزا له عن الجزء غير الخصيب من أرضها الذى كان يسمى بلغتها القديمة "تا-دشر" dshrt ويعنى البلاد الحمراء أى الصحراء ، وهى أصل كلمة deserere باللاتينية ومنها كلمة desert بالإنجليزية . وبمناسبة الكلام عن حام نذكر أن البلدة التى تسمى أخميم Akhmim حاليا بمحافظة أسيوط تشير فى لفظها واشتقاقه إلى لفظ "خيم" السابق إيضاحه 
أما مصر بوجهيها القبلى والبحرى وبصحرائها شرقا وغربا كان يطلق عليها اللفظ "مصر" إسما لها ، وهو مشتق من إسم "مصرائيم" Misraim ابن حام ابن نوح عليه السلام ، حيث كان هو ونسله أول سلالة بشرية سكنت أرض مصر كلها . ومصرائيم ينطق بالعبرية Mitsri-im وهو ابن حام كما جاء فى سفر التكوين 6:10 بالعهد القديم ، وجاء فى دائرة المعارف الصادرة عن جامعة كولومبيا ، وفى قاموس إيستون الإنجيلى وقاموس سميث الإنجيلى : أن مصرائيم ابن حام ابن نوح هو الشخص الذى تم تسمية أرض مصر كلها بإسمه ، وكان ينطق إسمها باللغة المصرية القديمة "مشر" md-r ، أى "مصر" 
وإسم "مصر" له تاريخ وأصل مشرف ، وهى التى ظلت محور التاريخ العالمى سواء المدون منه أو غير المدون ، وأصبحت بعد ذلك قلعة للعالم الإسلامى ، وستبقى بإذن الله هى "مصر" – مصر المحروسة .. التى كرمها الله تعالى بذكر إسمها فى ثلاثة مواضع بالقرآن الكريم ، وكأنما يريد أن يذكرنا بنسبتها إلى "مصرائيم" ابن حام ابن نوح عليه السلام . إذن فكيف أتتنا الكلمة "إيجيبت" Egypt إسما لبلدنا الحبيب ، وهى التى لاصلة لها لغة أو تاريخا بالكلمة الجميلة "مصر" . إذا أردتم أن تعرفوا حكاية الكلمة إيجيبت فسوف يسعدنى ذلك .*
 ::

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

*
كم هو جميلٌ أن نكتب عن مصر و لمصر و في مصر
فللحديث عن مصر سحره الخاص
و كم هو رائع أن نسعى لمعرفة و تأكيد هويتنا و أصولنا و جذورنا

أستاذنا العزيز العاشق لمصر عاطف هلال
تحية تقدير لقلمك و فكرك 
فشكراً لك عل كل ما تنثره هنا من القيم الفكرية 
و بالطبع في انتظار مقالك عن أصل كلمة ( Egypt ) 
و في انتظار المزيد من هذه المقالات

لك وافر تحياتي و تقديري 
إسلام شمس الدين

*

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أخى الكريم عاطف 

بارك الله فيك على تقديرك حبا لمصر

وننتظر تكملة الحديث ان شاء الله 

جزاك الله كل خير *

----------


## pharma_boy4

> *
> كم هو جميلٌ أن نكتب عن مصر و لمصر و في مصر
> فللحديث عن مصر سحره الخاص
> و كم هو رائع أن نسعى لمعرفة و تأكيد هويتنا و أصولنا و جذورنا
> 
> أستاذنا العزيز العاشق لمصر عاطف هلال
> تحية تقدير لقلمك و فكرك 
> فشكراً لك عل كل ما تنثره هنا من القيم الفكرية 
> و بالطبع في انتظار مقالك عن أصل كلمة ( Egypt ) 
> ...


الاخ اسلام جاب المفييييييييييييييييييد
مستني المقال ال2     ::

----------


## بنت مصر

سلم قلمك يا استاذي الغالي عاطف هلال
ودمت لنا استاذا ومعلما وعاشقا لمصر

و.... و..... و ..... عمار يامصر


بسنت

----------


## atefhelal

*لاأخفى سعادتى باهتمامكم ،
وأشكركم جميعا من قلبى على ذلك .
وتكملة الحكاية .. ..
 كيف أتتنا الكلمة "إيجيبت" Egypt إسما لبلدنا الحبيب ، وهى التى لاصلة لها لغة أو تاريخا بالكلمة الجميلة "مصر" .. فاللفظ "إيجيبت" مشتق من اللفظ الإغريقى "إيجيبتوس" Aegyptus الذى تفرع عنه لفظ "قبط" و "أقباط" إشارة لسكان مصر وليس إشارة للبلد نفسه .. !! . 

يقول بعض من يتمسك باللفظ "فبط" أن اللفظ الإغريقى "إيجيبتوس" هو الذى تم إشتقاقه من اللفظ المصرى القديم "حا-كا-بتاح" Hw-ka-Ptah ، أى مكان روح الإله بتاح الذى كان يعبد فى بلدة منف عاصمة مصر فى عهد الدولة القديمة .. ثم يقول هؤلاء البعض أن الإغريق وجدوا صعوبة فى نطق حرف H فى أول اللفظ المصرى وآخره فنطقوه "إيجيبتوس" ، ثم ألغى هؤلاء البعض بعضا من حروفه وشوهوه تماما ليصبح "قبط" Ka-Pat . فهل هذا تفسير شافى يقبله المنطق البسيط .. وبفرض صحة هذا التفسير فلماذا نلتصق نحن سكان مصر مسيحيون ومسلمون بهذا اللفظ وننتسب إليه .. هل هو تقديسا وعشقا لهذا الإله "بتاح" ..!!. 

وأقول هنا أن الرأى الصائب فى أصل هذا اللفظ "إيجيبتوس" ومنه بعد ذلك للأسف "إيجيبت" Egypt أنه لفظ إغريقى من الرأس حتى الحافر ، حيث كان "إيجيبتوس" حاكما لمصر أعطى لسوء الحظ إسمه لها ، وهو ابن بيلوس Belus ، والأخ الشقيق لدانوس Danaus الذى كان يحكم ليبيا . والحدوتة التى اشتهرت عن "إيجيبتوس" ، أنه كان أبا لخمسين ذكرا ، أراد أن يزوجهم لبنات أخيه الخمسين على غير رضاهم ورضى أبيهم دانوس ، فاتفق الأب مع بناته على ذبحهم ليلة الزفاف ، ونجا واحد منهم فقط فانتقم لإخوته وقتل عمه دانوس .. ومرجعنا قى ذلك هو دائرة معارف اليونان القديمة ، كما يمكن الوصول إلى تلك المعلومات بسهولة بأى آلية للبحث على شبكة معلومات الإنترنت . وفى علم اللغة وأصل الكلمات نجد أن كلمة "إيجيبتوس" تعنى Supine Goat أى التيس الخامل . 

وإذا علمنا أن الحدوتة السابقة عن "إيجيبتوس" هذا كانت من وحى خيال هوميروس فى أسطورته التى ألفها فى وقت يقع بين عامى 1600 ، 1200 قبل الميلاد ، حيث كان حلم هوميروس والحلم الإغريقى القديم بصفة عامة هو الإستيلاء على مصر ، وتحقق ذلك بالفعل على يد الإسكندر الأكبر بعد ذلك فى عام 331 قبل الميلاد ، وقد كان خيال الإسكندر ميالا للتأثر بكل المؤثرات التى جاءت فى أساطير الشاعر الإغريقى هوميروس ، فأطلق البطالمة لفظ "إيجيبتوس" على مصر وسكانها من وحى أسطورة هوميروس المشار إليها .. 

وإذا علمنا أن نسب الإسكندر الأكبر ونسب هذا "الإيجيبتوس" ابن بيلوس يمتد من جهة الأم فى أساطير اليونان القديمة إلى "زيوس" ، الذى نصب نفسه ملكا على كل آلهة الإغريق ، بعد أن اغتصب العرش من أبيه "خرونوس" ، وأصبحت كلمته هى العليا فى مجلس آلهة الأولمب .. !! .

إذا علمنا كل ذلك .. ألا يصبح من حقنا كمصريين نعتز ببلدنا "مصر" بمحو هذا اللفظ "إيجيبت" Egypt فى كل المحافل الدولية ونقول Arab Republic of Misr بدلا من Arab Republic of Egypt ، ويقول إخواننا المسيحيون – إن اقتنعوا : الكنيسة المصرية الأرثوذكسية بدلا من الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية . فكلمة "مصر"  لها معنى وناريخ مشرف . أقله هو إنتسابنا إلى مصرائيم ابن حام الذى آمن برسالة جده نوح عليه السلام ، وسار على منهجه فى الإيمان بالله .. وذلك بدلا من إنتسابنا إلى هذا التيس الخامل "إيجيبتوس" فى الأسطورة اليونانية ، أو انتسابنا إلى هذا الإله الذى يسمى "بتاح" ، فلا معنى لذلك أبدا ، ولاصلة له بأى تاريخ مشرف لنا .

ملاحظة : 
قال سليم حسن صاحب "موسوعة مصر القديمة" فى الجزء الخامس عشر منها ص 553 : " ولما كان الشعب المصرى الأصيل متمسكا بتقاليده القديمة منذ أقدم العهود فإنه استمر فى تدوين كل شؤونه باللغة الديموطيقية (المرحلة الثالثة فى تطور اللغة الهيروغليفية) ، ولم يحاول قط تعلم اللغة الإغريقية حتى دخل الإسلام البلاد " .

والسؤال هنا : إذن ماهى اللغة التى تسمى باللغة القبطية .. هل كانت لغة فئة من فئات الشعب المصرى ، أم مرحلة تطور تالية للغة الديموطيقية ، أم لغة مستعمر ، أم لغة كهنوت جاءت مع بداية التبشير بالدين المسيحى فى بداية الخمسينات بعد الميلاد بقدوم القديس مرقص الإغريقى يصاحبه عمه القديس برناباس إلى الإسكندرية ..
إن أردتم أن تعرفوا حكاية هذه اللغة (موثّقة) فسوف يسعدنى ذلك ولكن فى مقال منفصل ..
مع خالص تحياتى : عاطف هلال*

----------


## pharma_boy4

اهلا يا استاذ عاطف  

1- شكرا علي المتابعه 


يا ريت تكمل السلسله دي من المقالات  

لانها حلوه اوي وكلها مصريه 

وانت عارف ان كل المنتدي  بيعشق مصر 

وليس ايجيبت 

بس ليه عاوز تكمل السلسه في مقال منفصل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

لو كملت في نفس الموضوع  هيبقي اسهل علينا اننا نتابع  

شكرا 

وده مجرد رأي

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

*
أستاذنا العزيز عاطف هلال

نتابع بشغف و تقدير هذه السلسلة المعلوماتية الرائعة 
و اعتقد أننا استفدنا منها جميعاً
فكم نتمنى استكمالها لتعم الفائدة فتصبح موثقاً تاريخياً لنا جميعاً

لك وافر الشكر و التقدير على كل ما تثري به المنتدى من القيمة الفكرية
و لك وافر تحياتي 
إسلام شمس الدين

*

----------


## فاضــل

تحية تقدير و عرفان لاستاذنا الفاضل عاطف هلال

و أنضم للاقتراح القائل بمتابعة السلسلة في نفس الموضوع إن لم يكن لديك ما يمنع 

و لمزيد الفائدة اسمح لي أستاذنا بتثبيت الموضوع 

مع خالص شكرنا و تقديرنا

 ::

----------


## Shoshou

معلومات راااائعه
معذره لانى جيت متأخره . لكن لسه مشتركه والله قريب  :: 
تحياتى المعطره بالجورى واتمنى انك تتفضل علينا باكمال الموضوع المشوق ...

خالص تحياتى..

----------


## Eskandarani

*السلام علبكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*أستاذنا الكبير وأخونا الحبيب سَلمت وسلِمت يداك وأشكرك بحق على موضوعيك هنا وجزاك الله كل الخير*

*وأعتقد بعد معرفة معنى وترجمة وأصل كلمة Egypt فيجب أن ننادي حكومتنا بتغيير المسمي اللاتيني والذي اشتق منه المعاني الأخرى* 

Danish                  Egypten
Dutch                    Egypte
English                 Egypt
Finnish                  Egypti
French                  Egypte
German                 Agypten
Greek                   Αίγυπτος
Hungarian              Egyiptom
Italian                    Egitto
Portuguese            Egipto
Spanish                Egipto
Swedish                Egypten
Polish                   Egipt
Russian                Египет 
 
* بل وكذلك إسم منتدانا* *www.egyptsons.com** ليصبح* *www.misrsons.com*
 
*لعلكم تذكرون دولة ساحل العاج أو Côte d'Ivoire بأفريقيا والتي غيرت بإسمها الرسمي في الثمانيات من القرن الماضي إلى Côte d'Ivoire وعلى أي دولة لاتنطق بالفرنسية أن تنطقه بالفرنسية "كوت ديفوار"! بمعنى ألا يترجم الإسم إلى "ساحل العاج بالعربية" أو بالإنجليزية إلى "Ivory Coast" أو غيرها من اللغات، فمن هي "كوت ديفوار" من "مصر"!؟*

*ولعلكم تندهشون لو علمتم أن شعب ماليزيا المسلم ويسمون هناك "الملاي" أو "Malay"- لتفريقهم عن غير المسلمين من الصينيون والهنود وغيرهم- هؤلاء الـ Malay لا يعرفون كلمة أو معنى أو مكان Egypt !!!!!! وقد صدمت وقتها كيف هذا ؟! وهم أغلبهم يتقنون الإنجليزية !. وأفاجئ انهم يعرفون فقط "مصر" أو"Mesrre"* *وليس "Egypt" أو "Misr" بمعنى كسر الميم وكسر الصاد وتشديد الراء !* 

*ويكفينا فخراً ان الله تبارك وتعالى قد زكر إسم مصر خمس مرات (ليس ثلاث مرات أستاذي الكريم عاطف)*
*البقرة - 61 + يونس 87 + يوسف 21 + يوسف 99 + الزخرف 51 وكلها تتحدث عن الخير والأمن والنعم الذي كانت به مصر بفضل من الله جل وعلى* 

*والشكر لكم لاينتهي أستاذنا المبجل*

----------


## وردالجوري

مرااااااااااااحب  شبـــــاب وصبــــــــايا 

اناا عضوه جديده معاكم بس مو عارفه اكتب موضوع جديد  (( وجه يبكي ))

 فيالييييييييييت تساااااااااعدونييي 

اسفه لاني كتبت موضوعي هنااا 

سلااااااام

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أخى الحبيب أ عاطف
فى إنتظار جميع مقالاتك الجميلة والقيمة
وافر التحيات والإمتنان

----------


## mas20877

الله ينور عليك

----------


## atefhelal

*من القلب إلى عشاق مصر

شكرى الخالص إلى أخى الفاضل إسلام شمس الدين ، أول من شرفنى بتعليقه الراقى . وإلى الأستاذ عاصم (الإسكندرانى وبس) لما أضافه واجتهد فيه كما أوافقه على اقتراحه . وإلى الأخوين الحبيبين فاضل وأحمد ناصر على إهتمامهما وتشجيعهما . ومن المستحيل أن أنسى بنت مصر المحروسة لأنها ببساطة بنت أمى أم الحضارات ، ولأنها على المستوى الشخصى نشيطة ومتحركة .. حتى رمزها لايتوقف عن الحركة والنشاط . كما أشكر الأخ أحمد المصرى والصيدلى Pharma وشوشو و mAs على حسن متابعتهم .. كما أوجه شكرى إلى كل من أهتم بما كتبته  ..
والغوص فى مدلول الكلمات ونبش المتداول منها بهدف تنقيته ليس بالأمر الهين أو البسيط .. وأرجو أن يوفقنى الله فى عرض باقى الموضوع بأسلوب سهل وواضح ، ودون صدام مع حقيقة أو عقيدة . وعلى الرغم من أن الموضوع كاملا قد تم نشره فى مجلتين فى بلدين من بلاد المهجر هما أستراليا وكندا تحت عنوان  Iam from Misr not from Egypt ، كما تم نشره باللغة العربية تحت عنوان " الإسم مصر وليس إيجيبتوس" منذ عام تقريبا فى بعض المنتديات مثل منتديات "دنيا الوطن" و "سندباد" وغيرها ، إلا أننى عندما أعيد كتابته الآن أشعر وكأننى أكتبه من جديد ، وخاصة فى الجزء القادم الذى سوف يتم نشره اليوم أو باكر بإذن الله ، وأرجو الله أن يوفقنا جميعا إلى مافيه خيرنا وخير بلدنا .

وخالص تحياتى وشكرى إلى الجميع .. عاطف هلال . *

----------


## atefhelal

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

تكملة الموضوع عن نشأة وأصل اللغة القبطية ...

قال الله تعالى : " وماأرسلنا من رسول إلا بلسان قومه ليبين لهم ، فيضل الله من يشاء ويهدى من يشاء وهو العزيز الحكيم " (سورة ابراهيم –4) .
كانت لغة المسيح عليه السلام التى يتكلم بها وأبلغ رسالة الله بها إلى قومه هى اللغة الآرامية القديمة . وساد النقل الشفوى لبعضٍ من رسالته حتى عام 200 م باللغة اليونانية القديمة وليس بلغة المسيح عليه السلام . ورسالة المسيح التى أعنيها هنا تحديدا هى "الإنجيل" ، أو مايسميه إخواننا المسيحيون بالعهد الجديد .
ومن المعروف أن النصوص الدينية المحاطة بدائرة القداسة ، تحرم المترجم لها لأى لغة أخرى من أبسط حقوق الإجتهاد ، لاسيما أن النصوص الدينية فى لغتها الأصلية تحمل إشكالية أخرى هى التأويل . فإذا أضيف إلى ذلك أن الترجمة ذاتها هى فعل تأويلى ، لأن المترجم فى الأصل قارئ لايستخدم ذاكرته اللغوية فقط بل يتأثر بخبرته وثقافته واتجاهاته الفكرية عند قراءة النص وقبل استحضار أدوات الترجمة . فما بالنا إذا استخدمنا لغة وسيطة ليس لها تاريخ بين لغتين ليستا لغة للأصل للترجمة إليها ...!!! . واللغة الفبطية موضوع حديثنا اليوم هى لغة وسيطة مصطنعة كما سوف نوضحه فيما بعد ، ولأنها كانت لغة الكنيسة فى مصر ومازالت ، فسوف نتعرض عند البحث عن نشأة هذه اللغة لتحليل بعض الأحداث التاريخية دون أن نتعرض لأى أمر من أمور العقيدة ، فالعقيدة ومنها " أعتقد " تعنى أننى أؤكد من الأمر أكثر مما أعرف عنه ، فأنا أعتقد مثلا فى يوم الحساب وفى الجنة والنار ولكنى لاأعرف الكثير عن هذه الأشياء ، ولذلك لايجب أن تتداخل أمور المعرفة مع أمور العقيدة ، كما أن العقيدة من اليقينيات المعنوية الشخصية البحتة .. فلايجب أن يذهب إنسان بفكره إلى حد الظن بأنى سوف أجادله فى أمر من أمور العقيدة عندما أتحدث عن اللغة الفبطية أو أصل الكلمة . 

يمكن تمييز ثلاث مراحل لتطور لغة مصر القديمة وهى : مرحلة اللغة الهيروغليفية Hieroglyphic التى أصبحت بعد ذلك لغة كهنة مصر ، ثم اللغة الهيراطيقية Hieratic تطورا عن سابقتها ، ثم اللغة الديموطيقية Demotic تطورا عن سابقتيها ، واستمرت اللغة الأخيرة لغة لشعب مصر حتى الفتح الإسلامى . ويقول سليم حسن فى موسوعة مصر القديمة : أن الشعب المصرى الأصيل استمر فى تدوين كل شؤونه باللغة الديموطيقية ولم يحاول قط تعلم اللغة اليونانية القديمة أو الكتابة بها فى تدوين كل شؤونه حتى دخل الإسلام البلاد ، ودلّل على ذلك بوجود محررات رسمية تمثل هذه الفترة كعقود للزواج والإيجار وخلافه بالمتحف المصرى باللغة الديموطيقية ، كما يوجد البعض منها أيضا بمكتبة هيدلبرج بألمانيا . 
·	منذ فتح الإسكندر الأكبر مصر عام 331 ق.م ، لم يحاول المستعمر الإغريقى تعلم اللغة المصرية لأنه لم يكن فى حاجة إليها لأنه هو السيد ، كما تمسك المصرى بلغته ولم يحاول تعلم لغة المستعمر . ويقول سليم حسن فى موسوعته : من أجل ذلك يجد الباحث فى تاريخ عصر البطالمة (فترة حكم الإغريق) أن مصر كانت تتألف بوجه عام من شعبين منفصلين الواحد منهما عن الآخر من حيث الثقافة والدين واللغة والحياة الإجتماعية والتقاليد ، وأن شقة الخلاف بينهما كانت واسعة إلى حد بعيد ... وكانت البلاد المصرية مجرد ضيعة يستغلها ملوك البطالمة ، فى حين كان الشعب المصرى يئن تحت عبء الفقر والحرمان من جراء الضرائب الفادحة وسوء المعاملة . ونذكر هنا للحقيقة بأن الملكة كليوباترة وهى من أصل يونانى مقدونى وآخر ملوك البطالمة كانت تجيد الحديث باللغة الديموطيقية (سليم حسن/موسوعة مصر القديمة ، ول ديورانت/ قصة الحضارة) لذلك أحبها الشعب المصرى . وماتت كليوباترة عام 30 ق.م بعد أن أصبحت مصر تحت الحكم الرومانى وجزءً من الإمبراطورية الرومانية عام 31 ق.م ، ولكن لم تمت الحضارة اليونانية ولا لغتها حين استولت روما على بلاد اليونان بل عاشت بعد ذلك عدة فرون (ول. ديورانت) . 
·	جاء القديس مرفص يصاحبه عمه القديس برناباس إلى الإسكندرية . وتقول مراجع الكنيسة المصرية أنهما وصلا إلى الإسكندرية مابين أعوام 55 ، 58 ، 61 م ، وأن القديس مرقص من أصل أفريقى ويُنسب إليه أقدم الأناجيل ، وجاء مبشرا فى فجر العقيدة المسيحبة ، واتفق رأى مؤرخى الكنيسة على أنه مات شهيدا فى الإسكندرية عام 68 م – أى أنه مكث بالإسكندرية حوالى عشرة أعوام . وبصرف النظر عن أصله فهو قد جاء إلى الإسكندرية من قبرص قادما من روما ولم يثبت أنه خرج منها حتى وفاته ، وكانت اللغة التى يتحدث بها هى اللغة اليونانية ولم يتعلم اللغة المصرية ، كما لم يثبت أنه على علم باللغة الآرامية القديمة لغة المسيح عليه السلام . وتقول عنه الموسوعة العربية الميسرة أن إسمه الكامل هو يوحنا مرقص ، يُظن أن "العشاء الأخير" أقيم فى منزل والدته ، ويُعتقد أيضا أنه هو " الشاب الذى فر عاريا" ، وهو أول أسقف للإسكندرية ومؤسس الكرازة المرقصية وتحمل طقوسها إسمه ، وهو شفيع مدينة البندقية (تحمل إسم فينيسيا حاليا بإيطاليا وأشهر ميدان بها يحمل إسم سان مارك أى القديس مرقص) .
·	لم يغادر القديس مرقص الإسكندرية كما قلنا إلى أن مات بها مقتولا على يد واحد من اليهود عام 68 م .. وكانت دعوته إلى الدين الجديد داخل مدينة الإسكندرية وبين اليهود الذين يتحدثون اللغة اليونانية .
·	كان يستحيل على القديس مرقص نشر دعوته بين المصريين لعدم معرفته لغتهم ولصعوبة تعلمها .. ومن هنا بدأ التفكير فى اصطناع لغة وسيطة بين اللغة الديموطيقية وبين اللغة اليونانية القديمة .
·	من الطبيعى أن تدخل حياة المصريين بعضا من كلمات وألفاظ اللغة اليونانية لطول مدة الإستعمار الإغريقى ومن بعده الإستعمار الرومانى الذى كان يستخدم نفس اللغة مع لغته الأصلية .  وهذا شيئ طبيعى ، ففى عصرنا الحالى هناك ألفاظا عربية كثيرة فى علم الفلك والجبر والكيمياء وغيرها تستخدم فى لغات العالم كله ولانقول أن هذه اللغات أصبحت لغة عربية .
·	بدأ نفر من يهود إسكندرية الذين اعتنقوا الدين المسيحى بتشجيع من قيصر روما إنشاء اللغة الجديدة المسماة باللغة القبطية بتشجيع من الرومان بعد أن تم إفناعهم بأن اللغة الجديدة سوف تعمل على تسهيل التعامل مع المصريين فى جمع الضرائب والمكوس وإبتزاز أموالهم والإستيلاء على محاصيلهم الزراعية لصالح الإمبراطورية الرومانية . وكانت اللغة اليونانية القديمة تتكون من 24 حرفا هجائيا ، فى حين كانت اللغة الديموطيقية تتكون من 400 رمزا تصويريا يمثل كل منها شيئا أو فكرة مع نسبة ضئيلة من الحروف الهجائية . وتأسست اللغة الجديدة المصطنعة مع بداية القرن الثالث الميلادى على 31 حرفا هجائيا بعد أن أضيف إليها سبعة حروف من اللغة الديموطيقية . ولايمكن القول أن هذه اللغة المصطنعة نتجت عن تطور طبيعى للغة الديموطيقية ، حيث سادت فيها الألفاظ والكلمات اليونانية إلى درجة تشويه اللغة الأصلية .. وعلى أى حال لم يتقبل المصريون اللغة الجديدة واستمروا فى تدوين كل شئونهم باللغة الديموطيقية ، وإن كان البعض منهم بدأوا يتحدثون بها تقربا للسلطة وطمعا فى بعض المراكز.
·	فى عام 313 م أعلن الإمبراطور فسطنطين الأول Conastantine I إعتناقه الدين المسيحى ، وشجعه الجو الذى نشأ فيه على ذلك ، حيث كان أبوه صديقا للمسيحيين ومعاونا لهم .. ومن هنا بدأ عصر جديد للدين المسيحى ، حيث انتشر هذا الدين فى كل أنحاء الإمبراطورية الرومانية وعلى رأسها مدينة الإسكندرية ، وبدأ يزحف الدين الجديد منها إلى باقى مدن مصر . ونقل الإمبراطور فسطنطين عاصمة الإمبراطورية الرومانية عام 330 م إلى بيزنطة التى أعاد بناءها وأسماها القسطنطينية (تسمى حاليا اسطنبول) ، وأمضى فيها باقى حياته إلى أن مات بها عام 337م .
·	بدأ تطوير اللغة الجديدة المصطنعة التى تم تسميتها باللغة القبطية فى القرن الثالث الميلادى لجعل الكتاب المقدس فى متناول المصريين الذين دخلوا فى الدين الجديد .. واقتصر استعمال هذه اللغة فى ممارسة الطقوس الدينية فى الكنيسة المصرية ، خاصة بعد انفصالها عن الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية عام 451 م بعد اجتماع المجلس الخلقدونى Council of Chalcedon وهو رابع مجلس مسكونى انعقد فى مدينة خلقدون فى آسيا الصغرى على ضفة البوسفور فى مواجهة القسطنطينية . وتعتبر قرارات هذا المجلس أساسا للعقيدة المسيحية ، ونذكر أن ضمن ماقرره المجلس فى نفس التاريخ هو إجازته للصيغة الكاثوليكية لتعريف طبيعة المسيح التى تقول أن المسيح إنسان حقيقى وإله حقيقى فى الوقت نفسه ، وأن الطبيعتين متحدتان على نحو لايقبل الفصل .
·	وبعد أن استقلت الكنيسة المصرية عام 451 م أصبحت اللغة القبطية المصطنعة هى لغة كتابة اللاهوت والطقوس الدينية . وعلى ذلك يمكن القول أن هذه اللغة كانت لغة كنيسة مصر ولم تكن لغة شعب مصر ، وهى لغة وسيطة بين لغتين تم استخدامها فى البداية فى عملية التبشير بالدين المسيحى ، ثم اقتصر استخدامها بعد ذلك فى ممارسة الطقوس والشعائر الدينية داخل الكنيسة المصرية . كما أنه لايمكن اعتبارها لغة الدين المسيحى ، لأن لغة الدين المسيحى هى لغة المسيح عليه السلام التى أبلغ بها رسالة الله إلى قومه وهى اللغة الآرامية القديمة .
·	وأخيرا جاء عمرو بن العاص عام 639 م فاتحا مصر فى عهد الخليفة عمر بن الخطاب ومعه عدد 4000 (أربعة آلاف) رجل فقط أكثرهم من الصحابة وحفظة القرآن الكريم . ويقودنا المنطق البسيط عندئذ إلى أن هذا العدد البسيط فى هذا الزمن الذى كان يعتمد أساسا على كثرة العدد فى القتال وفى الحروب – لايمكن اعتباره جيشا جاء إلى مصر للقتال أو الحرب ، حتى عندما قفلت مدينة الإسكندرية أبوابها فى وجه عمرو بن العاص وكانت فلعة للدين المسيحى فى ذلك الوقت تركها عمرو بن العاص ولم يقتحمها .. إلى أن سمع أهلها بسماحة الإسلام والمسلمين ، وأن أساس دعوتهم أن لاإكراه فى الدين ، فاطمأنت قلوب أهلها وفتح أسقفها أبوابها للمسلمين فى 8 نوفمبر عام 641 م .

وأشكر صحبتكم التى لاأراها بعينى ولكنى أحسها بقلبى .. مع تحياتى / عاطف هلال*

----------


## atefhelal

*يبفى سؤال يبحث عن إجابة ..؟؟؟

فقد حكم الفرس مصر مدة تصل إلى حوالى 300 عام من عام 525 ق.م إلى عام 332 ق.م تخللها فترة تحرر حوالى خمسين عاما لضعف الدولة الفارسية ، ثم حكمها بعد ذلك الإغريق والرومان بعد ذلك إلى أن دخلها الإسلام عام 639 م . أى ظل استعمار مصر مستمرا لأكثر من ألف ومائة عام ، تعرضت فيها مصر والمصريون إلى كثير من الهوان والإضطهاد وسوء المعاملة ، وتم نهبها وابتزازها إلى أقصى الحدود لصالح الفرس والرومان والإغريق ، وتعرضت لمحاولات عديدة من الإغريق لفرض ثقافتهم الهللينية ولغتهم اليونانية بكافة وسائل الترهيب والترغيب ، وكانت لغة البلاد الرسمية تحت حكم الإغريق هى اليونانية ، وتحت خكم الرومان هى اللاتينية واليونانية .. ومع ذلك كله صمد الشعب المصرى الأصيل واحتفظ بلغته وسجّل بها كل شؤونه حتى دخل الإسلام البلاد . فما هى المعجزة التى جعلت الشعب المصرى ينطق لغة القرآن الكريم ويتخلى عن لغته .. لسنا من الغباء لنقول مع الحاقدين أنه بسبب قهر المسلمين لهم ، فقد تعرض المصريون من قبل للقهر أكثر من ألف عام وتمسكوا بلغتهم .. فهل نقول أنه هو التقارب بين اللغة الديموطيقية واللغة العربية (أنظرالبردية الأثرية) ...*


*أم نقول أنه هو التقبل الفطرى لدين الإسلام ؟؟ .. إنه سؤال يحتاج إلى باحث متخصص ومحايد يعيد قراءة التاريخ من جديد .. فقد تعرض تاريخ مصر وتاريخ الإسلام للأسف إلى كثير من الحقد والتشويش ، ومازالت الحملات المسعورة ضد التاريخين مستمرة للأسف ..
مع خالص تحياتى ... عاطف هلال *  
Copying the papyrus example of demotic language is failed with sorrow; may be due to lack of experience

----------


## atefhelal

تكرار غير مفصود أثناء محاولة لإدخال صورة مع النص ، فشلت فيها للأسف لقلة الخبرة مع الإمكانيات المتاحة بالمنتدى ، والصورة كانت من ملف وليست من موقع . 
*يبفى سؤال يبحث عن إجابة ..؟؟؟


فقد حكم الفرس مصر مدة تصل إلى حوالى 300 عام من عام 525 ق.م إلى عام 332 ق.م تخللها فترة تحرر حوالى خمسين عاما لضعف الدولة الفارسية ، ثم حكمها بعد ذلك الإغريق والرومان بعد ذلك إلى أن دخلها الإسلام عام 639 م . أى ظل استعمار مصر مستمرا لأكثر من ألف ومائة عام ، تعرضت فيها مصر والمصريون إلى كثير من  الهوان والإضطهاد وسوء المعاملة ، وتم نهبها وابتزازها إلى أقصى الحدود لصالح الفرس والرومان والإغريق ، وتعرضت لمحاولات عديدة من الإغريق لفرض ثقافتهم الهللينية ولغتهم اليونانية بكافة وسائل الترهيب والترغيب ، وكانت لغة البلاد الرسمية تحت حكم الإغريق هى اليونانية ، وتحت خكم الرومان هى اللاتينية واليونانية .. ومع ذلك كله صمد الشعب المصرى الأصيل واحتفظ بلغته وسجّل بها كل شؤونه حتى دخل الإسلام البلاد . فما هى المعجزة التى جعلت الشعب المصرى ينطق لغة القرآن الكريم ويتخلى عن لغته .. لسنا من الغباء لنقول مع الحاقدين أنه بسبب قهر المسلمين لهم ، فقد تعرض المصريون من قبل للقهر أكثر من ألف عام وتمسكوا بلغتهم .. فهل نقول أنه هو التقارب بين اللغة الديموطيقية واللغة العربية (أنظرالبردية الأثرية) ...*


*أم نقول أنه هو التقبل الفطرى لدين الإسلام ؟؟ .. إنه سؤال يحتاج إلى باحث متخصص ومحايد يعيد قراءة التاريخ من جديد .. فقد تعرض تاريخ مصر وتاريخ الإسلام للأسف إلى كثير من الحقد والتشويش ، ومازالت الحملات المسعورة ضد التاريخين مستمرة للأسف ..
مع خالص تحياتى ... عاطف هلال *  
Copying the papyrus example of demotic language is failed with sorrow; may be due to lack of experience[/B]

----------


## قلب مصر

الله على هذا الموضوع يا أستاذ عاطف
كم به من حب وعشق فى تراب هذا الوطن
يتضح من خلال حرصك على أن تعلمنا ما هو الأسم الصحيح لهذا الوطن
سلسلة مقالات رائعة وغاية فى الأهمية 
اشكر كثيرا جدا الأستاذ فاضل على أنه ذكرها فى موضوع أوسكار أبناء مصر
وندمت كثيرا أنى لم اقرأه قبل الآن 
كل الشكر لك أستاذى العظيم  عاطف هلال
على عطائك الرائع وغرسك لحب الوطن وعشق اسمه الأصلى من خلال كتابتك القيمة الثرية
 :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## atefhelal

> الله على هذا الموضوع يا أستاذ عاطف
> كم به من حب وعشق فى تراب هذا الوطن
> يتضح من خلال حرصك على أن تعلمنا ما هو الأسم الصحيح لهذا الوطن
> سلسلة مقالات رائعة وغاية فى الأهمية 
> اشكر كثيرا جدا الأستاذ فاضل على أنه ذكرها فى موضوع أوسكار أبناء مصر
> وندمت كثيرا أنى لم اقرأه قبل الآن 
> كل الشكر لك أستاذى العظيم  عاطف هلال
> على عطائك الرائع وغرسك لحب الوطن وعشق اسمه الأصلى من خلال كتابتك القيمة الثرية



*الأخت الفاضلة أم يوسف (قلب مصر)
سعدت جدا برفعك لهذا الموضوع .. فقد تذكرت أياما كنت  أعلم فيها نفسى كيف أتعلم النبش فى المتداول بغرض تنقيته ... وتذكرت أيضا أننى قبل أن أتوسع فى نشره قد ناقشت محتواه مع  سيدة  فاضلة تتميز  بسعة الأفق ونضج الوعى وارتقاء الفكر وهى الأستاذة سميرة لوقا دانيال رئيس قسم التنمية الثقافية بالهيئة القبطية للخدمات الإجتماعية وطلبت منها عرض الموضوع على المختصين من رجال الكنيسة المصرية والتعليق بالرأى ووعدت أننى سوف ألتزم بعرض الرأى بنصه كما يصلنى ، ونبهت بأن مناقشة العقيدة ليست هدفا لى ، وأن العقيدة فى رأيى هى من اليقينيات المعنوية الشخصية البحته ، ومايعتقده الإنسان يمثل عنده مايؤكده من الأمور إيمانا أكثر مما يعرفه عنها   ... ولم يصلنى الرد حتى الآن ... !! .

وماناقشته مع تلك السيدة الفاضلة بعد التنقيح* *تجدينهما بالرابطين التالين :*

الإسم مصر وليس إيجينتوس

التاريخ السياسى والدينى للغة القبطية

*وتجدين الموضوع الأخير منشورا على صفحات منتدانا الحبيب بالرابط  التالى :*

التاريخ السياسى والدينى للغة القبطية

*وتم نشر الموضوعين بعد ذلك فى أكثر من مجلة ثقافية عربية وأجنبية (ورفضت كل المجلات والصحف المصرية نشره) .. وعندما أرسلت مقال (الإسم مصر وليس إيجيبتوس) لأخى محمد هلال فى أستراليا وهو المدير الشرفى لمدرسة أركان الإسلامية بسيدنى وهو أحد مؤسسيها منذ حوالى ربع قرن ، ترجمته زوجته للإنجليزية (بجانب النص العربى) وتم وضعه فى لوحة الإعلانات الرئيسية تحت عنوان” Say Iam Misrain Not Egyptian” وهذه المدرسة تعلم اللغة العربية والدين الإسلامى بجانب باقى المناهج التى تخضع لإشراف وزارة التعليم الأسترالية . *

----------


## اسلامكم يناديكم

الله عليك يا عاطف

الله عليك



موضوعك يا اخى ممتع قوى .. والمعلومت دى انا اول مرة بعرفها بجد


جزاك الله كل خير يا عاطف ... وننتظر منك الجديد ان شاء الله

----------


## conductor

السلام عليكم
الأخ الفاضل أ/ عاطف
شكراً لك يا أخي جزيل الشكر على هذه المعلومات القيمة التى أثريت بها عقولنا 
وأشكر القائمين على مسابقة الأوسكار والتي أعطت لهذا الموضوع الشيق أوسكار أحسن موضوع ، على أنهم أزاحوا الستار عن هذا الموضوع القيم المختفي طويلاً 
فهنيئاً لك يا أستاذي الفاضل على التكريم 
وهنيئاً لنا على هذه المعلومات القيمة

----------


## sea_wolf

*اشكرك اشكرا اشكرا 
لكل  هذة المعلومات عن بدلنا الحبيب وواصلها  
وكيفية سردها  
ولاول مرة استاذى الفاضل  
اقراة موضوع طويل من  بدايتة لنهايتى حتى التعليقات وردود المشاركين عليه 
كنت اخشى  ان يفوتنى شئ 
فانا شاكرا لك جدا  على كل هذا الكم الهائل من المعلومات *

----------


## سـيف الديـن

*ما شاء الله
موضوع متكامل وثرى 
شكرا استاذ عاطف*

----------


## atefhelal

*الإخوة الأحباء الأفاضل
"إسلامكم يناديكم"
"conductor"
"sea wolf"
"سيف الدين"
لاأخفى سعادتى باهتمامكم وبمداخلاتكم .. بارك الله فيكم ولكم ..
وألتقى معكم دائما على الخير بإذن الله .*

----------


## a_leader

*السلام عليكم

موضوع اكثر من رائع يا استاذنا

الف الف مبروك الاوسكار*

----------


## atefhelal

> *السلام عليكم
> 
> موضوع اكثر من رائع يا استاذنا
> 
> الف الف مبروك الاوسكار*


*الشكر لمن اختار هذا الموضوع وأعاده للحياة بعد أكثر من عامين من نشره بمنتدانا الحبيب ...
فقد سعدت حقيقة بذلك*

----------


## fishawy

الأستاذ الفاضل عاطف هلال
لكم جزيل الشكر على المعلومات الوفيرة التي توفرونها للجميع وعلى الأسلوب الراقي في السرد .
ولي هنا سؤال بسيط حيث لم أجد له مصدراً فيما يتوفر لدي من مراجع ولعلكم توضحونه ,

في قولكم ( وكلمة "اليم" فى اللغة العربية كما هى فى العبرية وفى اللغة المصرية القديمة مشتقة من إسم هذا الولد العاق ) لم أجد هذا الإشتقاق فيما لدي من المراجع كما أن اسمه عند أهل الكتاب هو كنعان كما قال القرطبي في التفسير ( وكان له ولد رابع وهو كنعان الذي غرق، والعرب تسميه يام ) 
أما في زاد المسير فيقول ( وفي اسمه قولان :
أحدهما : كنعان ، وهو قول الأكثرين .)
فكيف تم اشتقاق اسم اليم من كنعان

فأرجو التوضيح

----------


## atefhelal

> الأستاذ الفاضل عاطف هلال
> لكم جزيل الشكر على المعلومات الوفيرة التي توفرونها للجميع وعلى الأسلوب الراقي في السرد .
> ولي هنا سؤال بسيط حيث لم أجد له مصدراً فيما يتوفر لدي من مراجع ولعلكم توضحونه ,
> 
> في قولكم ( وكلمة "اليم" فى اللغة العربية كما هى فى العبرية وفى اللغة المصرية القديمة مشتقة من إسم هذا الولد العاق ) لم أجد هذا الإشتقاق فيما لدي من المراجع كما أن اسمه عند أهل الكتاب هو كنعان كما قال القرطبي في التفسير ( وكان له ولد رابع وهو كنعان الذي غرق، والعرب تسميه يام ) 
> أما في زاد المسير فيقول ( وفي اسمه قولان :
> أحدهما : كنعان ، وهو قول الأكثرين .)
> فكيف تم اشتقاق اسم اليم من كنعان
> 
> فأرجو التوضيح


*أنا الذى يشكرك ياأخى على اهتمامك وقراءتك الناضجة الناقدة للموضوع .. وأوافقك  بأن أهل الكتاب من اليهود والنصارى قالوا بأن الولد العاق يام هو "كنعان"، لكن هل هذا صحيح .. ؟؟

ركز الشهيد سيد قطب حين تعرض لتفسير الآيات التى ورد بها ذكر ابن نوح العاق بسورة هود فى كتابه "فى ظلال القرآن" وكذلك فعل الشيخ محمد متولى الشعراوى فى كتابه "قصص الأنبياء" على جوهر نص تلك الآيات الكريمات وحكمتها ، ولم يتطرقا إلى إسم هذا الولد العاق إن كان يام أو كنعان .. فى حين ذكر الطبرى والقرطبى أنه "يام"  ، وقال ابن كثير فى كتابه "قصص الأنبياء" أنه : "يام ويسميه أهل الكتاب كنعان ، وهو الذى غرق"  .. وقد علّق الأٍستاذ سعيد اللحام فى الحاشية ص 84 (سعيد اللحام أصدر طبعة جديدة من كتاب ابن كثير صادرة عام 1993 عن دار مكتبة مكتبة الحياة) علّق بقوله : كيف يكون كنعان وقد غرق ومن أين جاء الكنعانيون إذن ؟ ، إن هذا إلا باطل الإسرائيليات وعداوتهم لبنى كنعان والعرب ... 

وكنعان كما هو معروف هو ابن سام ، وفى قول آخر هو ابن حام كما جاء فى الموسوعة العربية الميسرة الصادرة عن دار إحياء التراث العربى .. أى أنه ليس "يام" كما يدعى أهل الكتاب من اليهود والنصارى ، ويعتبر المؤرخون العرب القدامى  أن الكنعانيين أبناء كنعان من العرب البائدة  ، وكان العرب الكنعانيون هم أول السكان المعروفين لفلسطين ، وأرض كنعان هى التى خرج إليها بنى إسرائيل هربا من فرعون مصر ، وهى أرض فلسطين حاليا . فكيف نشأ أهل كنعان إن كان كنعان قد غرق طبقا لرواية البعض ..

و جاء فى لسان العرب لابن منظور : اليمُّ هو البحر الذى لايدرك قعره ولا شطاه ، وتم اشتقاقها من "يام" ابن نوح ، وزعم بعضهم أنها لغة سريانية فعربته العرب ، وأصله يَـماَّ .  ونعلم أن اللغة السيريانية كانت لهجة من لهجات شمال بلاد مابين النهرين التى تعرف حاليا بالعراق ، ويؤكد أهل الكتاب أن هذا المكان هو مكان نشأة سيدنا نوح ، ويشاركهم هذا الرأى مؤرخى اليونان القدامى ..

ويقول الشيخ محمد الغزالى فى كتابه " نظرات فى القرآن" : إن روح القصص القرآنى هو احتواؤه على جملة من سنن الله الكونية ، ويتناول القرآن الكريم قصص الأنبياء والمرسلين ويذكر طرفا من معجزاتهم ، ومن المقرر أنه ليس الغرض من ذلك استقراء الوقائع ، ولاتحديد الأزمان ، ولا تناول الظروف والمناسبات ، ولا تسجيل مجرد للحوادث والأشخاص ، ولا البحث التاريخى الإصطلاحى والفنى ، وإنما الغرض من ذلك الهداية والعظة والعبرة ، وتقرير قواعد هذه الهداية فى النفوس ... الخ .

إذن فيجب أن نحذر مما يسميه البعض بالحقائق التاريخية التى أصبحت لعبة فى يد أعداء كل حقيقة . وأصبح للأسف تصنيع وتلفيق  تاريخ الإسلام والعروبة يتم خصيصا لنا فى مطبخ الفكر الصهيونى العالمى الذى يقود النظام العالمى الكئيب فى زمننا هذا ، حيث اصطنع الصهاينة تاريخا أسطوريا لهم على حساب تاريخ العرب والإسلام .. كمافعلوا ذلك تماما فى الماضى مع ظهور الإسلام حين تم دس بعض الأخبار والأحداث المصطنعة فى مطبخ الإسرائيليات والفكر الإسرائلى على الفكر الإسلامى ..

لايعرف التاريخ ياأخى أمة وضعت تاريخها اصطناعا بيدها كما فعل اليهود ، فقد صاغته فى إطار من المقدسات والغيبيات وجعلته كله وحيا من السماء نافذا بإرادة الله ، ومن ثم فهو فوق كل جدل ونقاش .. وكان من الطبيعى أن يلجأ اليهود فى تدوين نشأتهم الأولى إلى مزيج من الخرافات والأساطير والمأثورات الشعبية للأمم القديمة ، ثم يضيفون عليه ماتبقى فى ذاكرتهم المريضة من الحكايات الفلكلورية منذ بداياتهم الأولى . والهدف من ذلك هو ترسيخ فكرة اختيار بنى إسرائيل واصطفاؤهم الأبدى وتسليمهم دور البطولة على مسرح الإنسانية ، أما باقى الأمم والشعوب فهى ليست إلا شخوصا مكملة لملحمتهم التخريفية  ..

وإذا سلمنا جدلا بهذا التاريخ الأسطورى الذى اصطنعه اليهود بخيالهم السقيم ، نجد أنهم أنفسهم قد اختلفوا فيه ، فتباينت آراؤهم عن أصولهم الأولى وعن لغتهم العبرية القديمة أو الحديثة التى أخذت إسمها من تسميتهم الأولى " بالعبرانيين" .. وقد تحدثت من قبل أن تلك المجموعة البشرية أخذت أسماءً مختلفة عبر التاريخ ، فقد سُموا أولا "عبريون" ، ثم قيل عنهم "بنو إسرائيل" ، ثم عُرفوا "باليهود" .. وأوضحت من قبل أصل تلك التسميات ونشأتها ، وأثبت أنها تسميات غير مترادفات ، فكل تسمية منها لها تاريخا مختلفا ، ولها معنى وظروف نشأة تختلف فيها عن الأخرى .*

راجع ماكتبته بالرابط

هذا بلاغ للناس

*وفى منتدى أبناء مصر بالرابط* *هذا بيان لبعض الناس*

*لك الشكر الخالص ياأخى على اهتمامك بالموضوع وألتقى معك على الخير دائما بإذن الله .*

----------


## fishawy

سيدي الفاضل الأستاذ عاطف
لك جزيل الشكر على الرد الوافر , والذي حرك في نفسي العديد من المشاعر وخاصة في قولكم ( تصنيع وتلفيق تاريخ الإسلام والعروبة يتم خصيصا لنا فى مطبخ الفكر الصهيونى العالمى الذى يقود النظام العالمى الكئيب فى زمننا هذا ، حيث اصطنع الصهاينة تاريخا أسطوريا لهم على حساب تاريخ العرب والإسلام ) فهذه جملة تكتب بماء الذهب.
ولكن.....
لدي نسخة من لسان العرب ليست النسخة المطبوعة ( فأخيك في الجهة الأخرى من الكرة الأرضية) بل نسخة على الكمبيوتر ولعلها ناقصة أو غير مضبوطة , وهي التي بحثت فيها , وفيها يقول الآتي :
(الليث: اليَمُّ: البحرُ الذي لا يُدْرَكُ قَعْرُه ولا شَطَّاه، ويقال: اليَمُّ: لُجَّتُه.
وقال الزجاج: اليَمُّ: البحرُ، وكذلك هو في الكتاب، الأَول لا يُثَنَّى ولا يُكَسَّر ولا يُجْمَع جمعَ السلامة.
وزَعَم بعضُهم أَنها لغة سُرْيانية فعرّبته العرب، وأَصله يَمَّا، ويَقَع اسمُ اليَمّ على ما كان ماؤه مِلْحاً زُعاقاً، وعلى النهر الكبير العَذْب الماء، وأُمِرَتْ أُمُّ موسى حينَ وَلَدَتْه وخافتْ عليه فِرْعَوْنَ أَن تجعلَه في تابوت ثم تَقْذِفَه في اليَمِّ، وهو نَهَرُ النيل بمصر، حماها الله تعالى، وماؤه عَذْبٌ.
قال الله عز وجل: {فَلْيُلْقِهِ الْيَمُّ بِالسَّاحِلِ} [طه: 39]؛ فَجَعل له ساحِلاً، وهذا كله دليلٌ على بطلان قول الليث: إِنه البحر الذي لا يُدْرَكُ قَعْرُه ولا شَطَّاه.
وفي الحديث: ((ما الدنيا في الآخرة إِلا مِثْلُ ما يَجْعَلُ أَحدُكم إِصْبَعه في اليَمِّ فلْيَنْظُرْ بِمَ تَرْجِعُ)).
اليَمُّ: البحرُ.
ويُمَّ الرجلُ، فهو مَيْمومٌ إِذا طُرِح في البحر.
وفي (المحكم): إِذا غَرِقَ في اليَمِّ.
ويُمَّ الساحلُ يَمّاً: غَطَّاه اليَمُّ وطَما عليه فغلَب عليه.
ابن بري: واليَمُّ: الحيَّةُ.)
ولما لم يرد ذكر ليام لهذا أحببت التوثيق , فهل نسختكم مطبوعة وبها تلك الزيادة ؟
نفعني الله وإياك بما علمنا وعلمنا ما ينفعنا.

لا تضجر أخي من أسئلتي فأنا محب للعلم وللتوثيق.

----------


## atefhelal

> لدي نسخة من لسان العرب ليست النسخة المطبوعة ( فأخيك في الجهة الأخرى من الكرة الأرضية) بل نسخة على الكمبيوتر ولعلها ناقصة أو غير مضبوطة , وهي التي بحثت فيها , وفيها يقول الآتي :
> ([COLOR="Blue"]الليث: اليَمُّ: البحرُ الذي لا يُدْرَكُ قَعْرُه ولا شَطَّاه، ..... وزَعَم بعضُهم أَنها لغة سُرْيانية فعرّبته العرب، وأَصله يَمَّا، ...
> 
> ولما لم يرد ذكر ليام لهذا أحببت التوثيق , فهل نسختكم مطبوعة وبها تلك الزيادة ؟
> نفعني الله وإياك بما علمنا وعلمنا ما ينفعنا.


*شكرا ياأخى على تواصلك .. 

النسخة التى لدى هى النسخة المطبوعة وهى فى ستة أجزاء صادرة عن دار المعارف عام 1981 ، ولاأعلم إن كانت مطابقة للنسخة الإلكترونية أم لا ، وفى جميع الأحوال لقد أشرت للسان العرب كمصدر على معنى الكلمة وأصلها السوريانى ، ولم يأتى ذكر ليام الولد الغارق لنوح فى النسخة التى بحوزتى ... ولكن لأن اللغة السوريانية هى فرع من اللغة الآرامية (لغة المسيح عليه السلام) ، وألف باء تلك اللغة تشبه إلى حد كبير ألف باء اللغة العربية وهما من اللغات السامية التى منها اللغة العربية أشهر اللغات السامية وأقدمها .. فتناقشت فى أصل اشتقاق كلمة "اليم" من "يام" الولد الغارق مع أستاذ فى فقه اللغة العربية philology وأصل الكلمات ، بعد عرض كل ماتوصلت له من استدلالات ، فوافقنى بأن كلمة "اليم" جات من "يام" فى كثير من اللغات الشرقية القديمة التى انقرضت أو التى مازالت حية مثل اللغة العربية ...
أطيب تمنياتى لك ياأخى*

----------


## atefhelal

*إلحاقا بالمداخلة السابقة ..

مما يدعم صحة الإشتقاق الذى أشرنا إليه بتلك المداخلة ، أن الناس بعد زمن نوح عليه السلام والطوفان بزمن ، عادوا إلى أوثانهم وعبادة قوى الطبيعة ، فجعلوا من يام الذى عاقبه الله بالغرق لجحوده وكفره إلها للمحيطات والأنهار والبحار والبحيرات والينابيع ( المصدر تجده بالرابط التالى : دائرة المعارف البريطانية )

وكذلك فعل أهل مصر القديمة ( المصدر تجده بالرابط التالى : آلهة مصر القديمة ) .*

*وكذلك يمكن الرجوع إلى المصدر بالرابط التالى :

Yam or Ya'a is the name of the Ugaritic god of Rivers and Sea*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الأستاذ الفاضل atefhelal

الف مبروك جائزة الأوسكار علي هذا الموضوع المميز .....
يستحقها عن جدارة ......
لك الشكر علي مواضيعك المميزة ....
لك خالص تقديري واحترامي ......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## fishawy

الأستاذ الفاضل عاطف هلال
لك مني خالص التقدير والتحية , لمثابرتك على البحث والتدقيق.
ولك مني إعتذار على ظني أنك مللت من تكراري لطلب التثبت ( وإن بعض الظن إثم ) فكثيراً ما قابلت من يسرع إليه الملل حين يطول النقاش , ووسوس لي شيطاني أنك مللت .
ولكن إضافتك الرائعة طردت هذا الوسواس , حيث زادتك قدراً على قدر عندي
لك مني التحية والإحترام لشخصك الكريم

----------


## اسكندرانى

[frame="2 80"][frame="9 80"][/frame][/frame]
*الف مبروك جائزة اوسكار ابناء مصر 2006*

----------


## atefhelal

> *الأستاذ الفاضل atefhelal
> 
> الف مبروك جائزة الأوسكار علي هذا الموضوع المميز .....
> يستحقها عن جدارة ......
> لك الشكر علي مواضيعك المميزة ....
> لك خالص تقديري واحترامي ......
> 
> تحياتي 
> ليلة عشق*


*حين يحب الإنسان شيئا حبا شديدا ، فهو دون أن يدرى يلتصق به ويندمج معه ، فيرتفعان معا إلى الأفضل دائما .. وهذا هو معنى العشق عندى .. وأحببت كلمة "العشق" بهذا المعنى وعلى غير المعنى الذى يتغنى به الكثير من المراهقين والمراهقات .. وكرهت كلمة "الهوى" التى تعنى سقوطا من أعلى لأسفل .. فالعشق هو قمة مراحل الحب فى الإخلاص والتضحية وإنكار الذات ، العشق بطولة وهو معركة كبرى ، وحين ينتصر فيها الإنسان فى ليلة من ليالى عشقه للحق وللحقيقة وللخير وللجمال ولكل قيمة إنسانية جميلة .. يمكنه أن يغنى عندئذ مع أم كلثوم واصفا لمرحلة ماقبل الإنتصار : " كنت ولا إمبارح فاكراه ، ولا عندى بكرة أستناه ، ولا حتى يومى عايشاه " ...

فكرت كثيرا لماذا اختارت همسة المنتدى "ليلة عشق " عنوانا لها ، فوجدت قلمى قد سطر ماسبق من كلمات ...

وتمنياتى الطيبة لها*

----------


## atefhelal

> الأستاذ الفاضل عاطف هلال
> لك مني خالص التقدير والتحية , لمثابرتك على البحث والتدقيق.
> ولك مني إعتذار على ظني أنك مللت من تكراري لطلب التثبت ( وإن بعض الظن إثم ) فكثيراً ما قابلت من يسرع إليه الملل حين يطول النقاش , ووسوس لي شيطاني أنك مللت .
> ولكن إضافتك الرائعة طردت هذا الوسواس , حيث زادتك قدراً على قدر عندي
> لك مني التحية والإحترام لشخصك الكريم


*وأنا أقدر لك ياأخى صحبتك الجميلة الناضجة 
وألتقى معك على الخير دائما بإذن الله*

----------


## رحال اسكندراني

اخي العزيز
مشكور  على مجهودك الرائع واسلوبك الاروع 
تحياتي لك ...

----------


## atefhelal

> اخي العزيز
> مشكور  على مجهودك الرائع واسلوبك الاروع 
> تحياتي لك ...


*أخى الفاضل الرحال الإسكندرانى ، سعدت بترحالك بعض الوقت هنا ..
تحياتى وتمنياتى الطيبة لك*

----------


## حمادو

السلام عليكم سيدي الفاضل
لك جزيل الشكر على المجهود المبذول وعلى المعلومة الرائعة وعلى تنبيهنا باصل الكلمات...
وتبقي مصر في النهاية هي مساحة المليون كيلومتر مربع في شمال شرق افريقيا وجزء من اسيا
الموجود بها اكتر من 77 مليون نسمة ويمر بها نهر النيل 

اشكرك مرة اخرى سيدي العزيز على المقالة المفيدة بمعلوماتها الغريزة

----------


## iptegypt

هو طبعا بعد كلام الاعضاء الذي اوضحوا ان الموضوع جديد و بعد العرض القيم للمعلومات الوافر بقي اجزاء كثير سيادكم اغفلتها 
1 - الاسم الاجنبي لمصر حتي نهاية الحكم الملكي لمصر كان اية او بمعني اخري متي تم اعادة تسمية مصر بايجيت ؟
2 - هو بردة مش سيدنا اسماعيل هو ابو العرب امة مين و جت منين ؟

عند الرد علي هذه الاسئلة البسيطة هتعرف حجم المشكلة الي انت اثرتها 
وارجو العودة الي موقع اطلس مصر Net

----------


## atefhelal

*شكرا ياحمادو على مرورك الكريم ، ودعائى بالفوز لفريق الموز .. فالموز فاكهة تناسب أصحاب الدخل المحدود ، وأهم مزاياه أن به مادة لاأتذكر إسمها الآن تعمل على تغذية الجهاز العصبى للإنسان ، والجهاز العصبى هو الجهاز الذى يتحكم فى باقى أجهزة الجسم (جهاز هضمى وجهاز تنفسى ، وجهاز دورى ... الخ ) .. والموز أستخدمه أحيانا حين يعز على النوم الهادئ المريح .. !!*

----------


## atefhelal

> هو طبعا بعد كلام الاعضاء الذي اوضحوا ان الموضوع جديد و بعد العرض القيم للمعلومات الوافر بقي اجزاء كثير سيادكم اغفلتها 
> 1 - الاسم الاجنبي لمصر حتي نهاية الحكم الملكي لمصر كان اية او بمعني اخري متي تم اعادة تسمية مصر بايجيت ؟
> 2 - هو بردة مش سيدنا اسماعيل هو ابو العرب امة مين و جت منين ؟
> 
> عند الرد علي هذه الاسئلة البسيطة هتعرف حجم المشكلة الي انت اثرتها 
> وارجو العودة الي موقع اطلس مصر Net


*
شكرا على مداخلتك ويسعدنى جدا أن تعرض علينا الأجزاء الكثيرة (على حد قولك)  التى أغفلتها أو أغفلها من شارك من الزملاء فى الموضوع المطروح .. وذلك لكى تكتمل الفائدة والهدف*

----------


## iptegypt

اسم مصر ظل يطلق علي مصر Misr حتي نهاية الحكم الملكي و من اطلق علي مصر Egypt هي حكومة الثورة بعد ان اندثر هذا الاسم بعد العصر القبطي !!!!!

ان هذه الاسماء تطلق بمراسيم جمهورية بعد موافقة اعضاء مجلس الشعب " يعني مينفعش حد يطلع الصبح و يمسك الميكرفون و يقول ان مصر اسمها مصر مثلا "

المشكلات التي يمكن ان تثار في هذا الموضوع 
1 - مشكلة سياسية 
2 - مشكلة عقائدية 
3- مشكلة اقتصادية 

فإذا اردنا ان تحول لاي اسم سواء كان صحيح او خطئ " اتمني الصحيح طبعا " 
يجب بجانب طرح الموضوع الذي يمكن ان يثير بلبلة فكرية 
ان نشير ما هي الطرق و الوسائل و المشاكل  الني يمكن ان نتعرض لها في حالة تغير اسم مصر دوليا .

ارجوا ان اكون اوضحت وجهة نظري 
دائما في المشكلات الكبير و بخبرة سيادكم ارحب ان يكون عرض المشكلة معة الحل او اقرب الحلول 


شكرا

----------


## iptegypt

بالنسبة للسؤال الثاني الذي طرحة 
سيدتنا هاجر هي ام سيدنا اسماعيل 
فكيف تكلم اسماعيل العربية 
اما ماطلق علي الهيلوغرفية و غيرها هي اساليب كتابة او ترميز الخطوط 
فحيث كان المصري القديم يتكلم الغة العربية القديمة و يكتبها بالرموز الهيلوغرفية و تطورة بعد ذلك اللغة و اسلوب التعبير الكتابي عنها لما نراه الان 
لذلك لم يجد الفتح الاسلامي اي صعوبة في التعامل مع شعب مصر و نشر الدعوة الاسلامية ( الموضوع مفهوش معجزة ولا حاجة)
ارجو الرجوع للكاتب طارق عبد المعطي مكتشف خطئ شمبليون 
و ايضا الاستاذ الدكتور محمد السعداوي مكتشف صوتيات المصري القديم

----------


## محمود زايد

مصر او ايجيبتوس او عفريت ازرق المهم حال البلد يتصلح وينعدل بدل الفشل اللى محوطنا فى كل اتجاه 
الموضوع ده فكرنى بالفتاوى الغريبه اللى كل يوم يصدرها شيوخنا الاجلاء ومالهاش هدف غير بلبله وتشتيت افكار الناس 
خلاص يعنى مشاكلنا اتحلت ومش باقى اللى نقول مصر او ايجيبت

----------


## مصطفى سلام

[frame="1 80"]دراسات عميقة و رائعة من الأستاذ الكبير عاطف هلال ، و تعليقات مفيدة من الإخوة المعلقين ، و سامحونى فقد دخلت إلى الموضوع متأخرا للغاية لظروف خاصة ..
و أتوقع من الأستاذ الكريم عاطف هلال المزيد .. و سأجلس منتظرا ...
ملحوظة غير ذات قيمة فى الموضوع : أخميم مدينة أثرية تقع على الضفة الشرقية للنيل فى مواجهة مدينة سوهاج على بعد  467 كم من القاهرة .. و هى بالطبع تابعة لمحافظة سوهاج و ليس لأسيوط ..
و أخميم الحالية من المدن ذات القيمة الأثرية الهائلة حيث أنها قد بنيت على مدن أخرى أسبق منها فى الوجود ، و تقوم بها حاليا الحفريات لاستكشاف ما تخبئه أرضها من أسرار التاريخ ، و قد اكتشف فيها مؤخرا معبد فرعونى و تماثيل أعظمها تمثال هائل الضخامة لرمسيس ما زال ملقى على الأرض فى انتظار التكنولوجيا التى تقيمه واقفا !!

مصطفى سلام[/frame]

----------


## atefhelal

> بالنسبة للسؤال الثاني الذي طرحة 
> سيدتنا هاجر هي ام سيدنا اسماعيل 
> فكيف تكلم اسماعيل العربية 
> اما ماطلق علي الهيلوغرفية و غيرها هي اساليب كتابة او ترميز الخطوط 
> فحيث كان المصري القديم يتكلم الغة العربية القديمة و يكتبها بالرموز الهيلوغرفية و تطورة بعد ذلك اللغة و اسلوب التعبير الكتابي عنها لما نراه الان 
> لذلك لم يجد الفتح الاسلامي اي صعوبة في التعامل مع شعب مصر و نشر الدعوة الاسلامية ( الموضوع مفهوش معجزة ولا حاجة)
> ارجو الرجوع للكاتب طارق عبد المعطي مكتشف خطئ شمبليون 
> و ايضا الاستاذ الدكتور محمد السعداوي مكتشف صوتيات المصري القديم


*أسعدنى إهتمامك بالموضوع .. وسعادتى كانت تكتمل بالقطع لوكنت قد ذكرت الناشر أو رابط المواقع لمراجع الدكتور طارق عبد المعطى والدكتور محمد السعداوى التى نصحت بالرجوع إليها، وإن كنت أعتقد أن الإسم الصحيح للأخير هو الدكتور أسامة السعداوى الذى قرأت له الكثير من بحوثه فى اللغة المصرية القديمة ومن بينها ماكتبه عن اللغة القبطية الذى يمكن الرجوع له بالرابط التالى :*

*حكاية اللغة القبطية*
*وأؤكد للمرة الثانية والثالثة أن تناولى لأصل كلمات مثل Egypt أو قبط وقبطى لاعلاقة له بأى عقيدة أو دين أو طائفة .. لأن تلك الكلمات نفسها لاتشير فى أصلهاأو مدلولاتها إلى أى  دين أو عقيدة أو إلى أى مذهب عرقى أو طائفى .. كما أن العقيدة هى من الأمور الشخصية البحتة ، وأن عقيدتى هى أن كل إنسان حر فيما يعتقده ، ولم أكن أعنى بهذا الموضوع سوى النبش فى المتداول لمحاولة تنقيته بعد أن رجعت لكثير المراجع والمؤرخين ، أغلبها كان لكتاب الغرب ..* 
*وكان يسعدنى جدا الإضافة على الموضوع أو التصحيح  ..*

----------


## iptegypt

انا كان كلامي واضح ياستاذ عاطف 
في امور كثيرة اغفلتها و ليس الموضوع صح و لا غلط 

لان الموضوع صح 100% 

و انا من اناصارة 
ولكن يجب اختيار الوقت المناسب لنبش حقائق من الماضي 
و الاهم هو ذكر كل ما يتعلق من بهاذا الموضوع من ايجابيات و سلبيات حتي لا تتوه العقول و خاصة الغير متخصصة 


بانسبة لاسامة السعداي ففعلا عو خطئ من معلش الزهيمر بقي 
اما للرابطة للدكتور اسامة يمكن ان تجدها ببحث جوجل باستخدمك كلمة المفتاح ابو الهول فهو موقعة الرئيسي 

اما بالنسبة للباحث طارق عبد المعطي فيمكن ايضا استخدامك كلمة المفتاح " حقيقة اللغة المصرية القديمة "
و بالمناسبة ممكن تناقشة في منتدي اطلس مصر العربي شخصيا 

و تقريبا الوصلة بتعتة علي ما اذكر و يارب الزهيمر ما يشتغل 

trkeg.com

و شكرا لسيادكم مرة اخري علي المعلومات القيمة

----------


## atefhelal

> *خلاص يعنى مشاكلنا اتحلت ومش باقى اللى نقول مصر او ايجيبت*


*معك حق ياأخى .. وكان يجب عليك أن تنتظر حتى يتم حل مشاكل مصر ثم تدخل على الموضوع المطروح ، وهذا أضعف الإيمان ... والله أعلم .. !!*

----------


## atefhelal

> [frame="1 80"]دراسات عميقة و رائعة من الأستاذ الكبير عاطف هلال ، و تعليقات مفيدة من الإخوة المعلقين ، و سامحونى فقد دخلت إلى الموضوع متأخرا للغاية لظروف خاصة ..
> و أتوقع من الأستاذ الكريم عاطف هلال المزيد .. و سأجلس منتظرا ...
> ملحوظة غير ذات قيمة فى الموضوع : أخميم مدينة أثرية تقع على الضفة الشرقية للنيل فى مواجهة مدينة سوهاج على بعد  467 كم من القاهرة .. و هى بالطبع تابعة لمحافظة سوهاج و ليس لأسيوط ..
> و أخميم الحالية من المدن ذات القيمة الأثرية الهائلة حيث أنها قد بنيت على مدن أخرى أسبق منها فى الوجود ، و تقوم بها حاليا الحفريات لاستكشاف ما تخبئه أرضها من أسرار التاريخ ، و قد اكتشف فيها مؤخرا معبد فرعونى و تماثيل أعظمها تمثال هائل الضخامة لرمسيس ما زال ملقى على الأرض فى انتظار التكنولوجيا التى تقيمه واقفا !!
> 
> مصطفى سلام[/frame]


*
أخى العزيز الفاضل الأستاذ مصطفى سلام

سعدت جدا بمرورك ، وتصحيحك لموقع بلدة أخميم ، وسوف أصحح موقعها فى أصل الموضوع بموقعى ..

وألتقى معك دائما على الخير بإذن الله ..*

----------


## محمدفخرى

#2       11-05-2004, 01:04  
 إسلام شمس الدين  
( شمس الدين )   تاريخ التّسجيل: Nov 2002
الإقامة: مصر
المشاركات: 4,297 



كم هو جميلٌ أن نكتب عن مصر و لمصر و في مصر
فللحديث عن مصر سحره الخاص
و كم هو رائع أن نسعى لمعرفة و تأكيد هويتنا و أصولنا و جذورنا

أستاذنا العزيز العاشق لمصر عاطف هلال
تحية تقدير لقلمك و فكرك 
فشكراً لك عل كل ما تنثره هنا من القيم الفكرية 
و بالطبع في انتظار مقالك عن أصل كلمة ( Egypt ) 
و في انتظار المزيد من هذه المقالات

لك وافر تحياتي و تقديري

----------


## atefhelal

أخى العزيز الفاضل محمد فخرى
أحسست بأنك "إسلام شمس الدين" الدى أفتقده مند مدة (الدال عليها نقطة لايستجيب لها الكىبورد ومش عارف ليه وتظهر كالآتى : > ) .. لم أتمكن من دخولى على النت من> أربعة أيام لعطل فى الكومبيوتر .. ومازال فى الإصلاح ... وأعت>ر عن عن عدم إمكان  تكملة المداخلة لأعطال بسيطة مازالت مستمرة ..

----------


## mr saad

موضوع رائع , وللأستاذ عاطف أفضل التحيات

----------


## atefhelal

> موضوع رائع , وللأستاذ عاطف أفضل التحيات


*أشكر لك مرورك وتحيتك
ومازلت أتعلم ، فمجال المعرفة والمعلومات ، هو نشاط هام وضرورى ولازم لنا جميعا فى المرحلة الحالية ، ويجب أن نتأهل له ونتأهل للتفاعل الخلاق معه والمشاركة فى صنعه والإبحار الآمن فيه ... ولايجب أن لانقلل من شأن أى معلومة .. فقد تفيد فى زيادة الوعى ، والقضاء على جهالة التعصب ، ومع زيادة الوعى قد نفيق فنخطوا خطوات جريئة للخروج من دائرة القهر والتخلف الذى نعيشه ...
شكرا للجميع على مرورهم وتفاعلهم مع ماتم طرحه فى هذا الموضوع .. فمصر Misr لكل المصريين ، أما Egypt فالبعض يظنونها أسفا أنها ليست لكل المصريين ، وهذا مادعانى للغوص الشاق فى أصل الكلمات وتاريخها لتنقية المتداول على ألسنتنا ، فنتجنب الفتنة العمياء فيما بيننا .*

----------


## iptegypt

الاخيرة المطلوبة 

وشكرا علي التوضيح لحقيقة الموضوع في اخره

----------


## atefhelal

> الاخيرة المطلوبة 
> 
> وشكرا علي التوضيح لحقيقة الموضوع في اخره


*أسجل هنا سعادتى وتقديرى الخاص باهتمامك بالموضوع ..
ونلتقى دائما على الخير لمصرنا ولأنفسنا*

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
للرفع و لي عودة للتعليق بإذن الله

*

----------


## egyptian coptic

Egypt و مصر

ما هو اصل الكلمة

أصل الكلمة هو (حت. كَ. بتح).وهي أسم مدينة منف (الجيزة اليوم( وقد اختلف الكثير في معنى التسمية فمنها.
معناه (حت)تعني الحائط,المدينة , البيت،(كَ)تعني جاه, مجد و(بتاح) تعني الفتاح وهو معبود مدينة منف والتي كان فيها معبده الاكبر.ومجمل التسمية يعني بيت جاه الله ,بيت الرب جل جلاله.
المعنى الاخرهو (حت)تعني الحائط,المدينة , البيت،(كَ)تعني في اللغة المصرية القديمة الروح ,القوة,(بتاح) تعني الفتاح والتي أُقتصرت عن الكلمة بابتاح أي الفتاح و(با) تمثل (ال)التعريف في اللغة المصرية القديمة.
ومجمل المعنى هو (المدينة المحصنة بقوة الفتاح) أي المدينة المحمية والمحصنة والمصانة بقوة الله. والتي تحمل نفس معنى اللقب الذي كان يطلق على القاهرة في العصر المملوكي(مصر المحروسة)وتحمل نفس المعنى كما جيئ في القرآن الكريم (فلما دخلوا على يوسف ءاوى إليه أبويه وقال ادخلوا مصر ان شاء الله ءامنين)99 سورة يوسف .وقد اخذ الكنعانيين هذه التسمية ولكن كانوا ينطقونها (ح ق فت). بعد الحذف والابدال المتعارف عليه عند انتقال الاسم من لغة لاخرى وقد أطلقواهذا الاسم على مصر كلها. وقد اخذ اليونانيون هذه التسمية من الكنعانيين ولكن بعد ان غيروا في بعض حروفها فقد حولوا حرف الحاء في كلمة (حيت) إلى حرف E وحولوا حرف الكاف في كلمة (كَ) إلى الحرف G حتى اصبحت Aegyptus وقد انتقلت هذه التسمية عن اليونانية إلى كل اللغات الاوربية.وكل لغة اضافت وحذفت طبقاً لخاصية كل لغة فمثلاً نجدها في الانجليزية Egypt و في الايطالية Egitto وقد أخذ عرب وسط وجنوب شبه الجزيرة العربية التسمية من الكنعانيين واطلقوها على الشعب الذي يسكن مصر (قبط) اي ان القبطية هي قومية الشعب المصري باكمله قديما وحديثاًاي ان القبطي هو المصري فالاقباط هم شعب مصر و القبطية هي قومية وليست ديانة او طائفة دينية انما هم اغلب الشعب المصري واحب ان اذكر حديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
حدثنا مالك بن أنس عن ابن شهاب، عن عبدالرحمن بن كعب بن مالك عن أبيه قال: سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: «اذا افتتحتم مصر فاستوصوا بالقبط خيرا فإن لهم ذمة ورحما».
وأخرج ابن عبدالحكم عن مسلم بن يسار أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: «استوصوا بالقبط خيرا فإنكم ستجدونهم نعم الأعوان على قتال عدوكم».
وهذا الحديث قيل قبل الفتح العربي لمصر اي ان اهل مصر هم القبط والقبط هم اهل مصر والقبط الذين هم اهل مصر كانوا يدينون باديان عدة وهي المسيحية في الدلتا والصعيد حتي اسيوط تزيد شمالا وتقل تدريجا حتى الجنوب ثم تنتشر جنوبا ومن سوهاج حتى النوبة عبادة امون الالاه المصري الفرعوني واقلية يهودية ليست بقليلة من ابناء مصر يتمركزون في الاسكندرية ويتواجدون هنا وهناك الى ان اتى الفتح الاسلامي لمصر وانتشار الاسلام في ربوعها وهجرة بعض القبائل العربية اليها يتواجدون هنا وهناك ونذكر بعض من هذه القبائل بني هلال وبني سليم الذين هاجروا الى مصر ثم هاجر معظمهم بامر من الخليفة الفاطمي الى المغرب العربي و قبيلة جهينة ( بقرية جهينة بمحافظة سوهاج) بني مر (بقرية بني مر باسيوط ) والاشراف الهاشمين ويتواجدون في اغلبهم بصعيد مصر بمحافظة قنا وعرب سينا وعرب مرسى مطروح وعرب الصعيد الجواني ولكن رغم كل ذلك فان جميع الهجرات العربية بعد الفتح العربي لمصر لم تتعدى 150الف شخص كما ذكر الكاتب والمؤرخ جمال حمدان وكذلك جمال بدوي الذي اكد على قول المؤرخ جمال حمدان وبرغم من ان هذا العدد من المهاجربين العرب لمصر كبير الا ان هذه الهجرات لم تغير في طبيعة وتركيب الشعب المصري حيث ان عدد الشعب المصري آن ذاك كان 8 مليون نسمة وان جميع الهجرات التي صاحبت المستعمرين من فرس وبيزنطين و رومان وعرب و ترك وفرانساويين وانجليز لم يؤثروا في هذا الشعب العريق كثيرا 
الهم الا شخص عيناه خضراوتان اومراة شعرها بني وبعض من الكلمات التركية والفارسية و اليونانية و الفرنسية والانجليزية دخلت على اللسان المصري واختلطت بالغة العربية والقبطية لتكون العامية المصرية التي تحتوي على10 الاف كلمة قبطية ولا ننسى انه لولا صدور فرمان فاطمي بقطع لسان من يتحدث اللغة القبطية في مصر مما ساعد على انتشار اللغة العربية في الصعيد ونسيان اللغة القبطية لكانت القبطية موجودة حتى الن وبقوة حيث ان الصعيد المصري بدأً من المنيا كان يتحدث اللغة القبطية حتي القرن الـ 17 واواخر القن الـ 18م الا بعض العائلات التي مازالت تحتفظ ببعض من اللغة القبطية وبعض الاغاني القبطية والتي تعتبر هي بقايا التراث القبطي المصري وبعض من القساوسة الارثوزوكس الذين يقيمون صلواتهم باللغة القبطية الحية حتي يومنا هذا في الاديرة المصرية وبين محبي علم المصريات وبعض من المثقفين وفي قلبي .
معني اســــــــــم مصــــــــــــريذهب الدكتور/ عبد الحليم نورالدين ، العميد الأسبق لكلية الآثار ، وأحد أبرز علماء الآثار في العالم، أن تسمية مصر قد تكون ذات أصل مصري قديم.. 

فيذكر في كتابه (آثار وحضارة مصر القديمة ج1) أنه و منذ القرن الرابع عشر قبل الميلاد، وردت مسميات مصر على النحو التالي:

اللغة الأكدية = مصرى ، اللغة الآشورية = مشر ، اللغة البابلية = مصر ، اللغة الفينيقية = مصور ،اللغة العربية القديمة = مصرو ، العبرية = مصراييم.

أي أن مصر قد عرفت منذ فترة مبكرة بتسميات قريبة من كلمة مصر الحالية، أما عن الأصل المصري لتلك الكلمة – والمرجح أنه انتقل لهذه اللغات- فهو كلمة " مجر" أو " مشِر "، والتي تعني المكنون أو المُحصّن... وهي كلمة تدل علي كون مصر محمية بفضل طبيعتها ، ففي الشمال بحر ، وفي الشرق صحراء ثم بحر، وفي الجنوب جنادل (صخور كبيرة) تعوق الإبحار في النيل، أما الغرب فتوجد صحراء أخرى.. وحتى اليوم تعرف مصر لدى المصريين بأنها " المحروسة ".

أما عن تحول الكلمة إلى "مصر" ، فهو أمر من المألوف أن يحدث عندما يحدث تحول بين حروف الجيم والشين والصاد، وإليكم بعض الأمثلة :
شمس = شمش ، سمع = شمع ، إصبع = جبع 

** أما عن أصل كلمة مصر من وجهة النظر العربية: فكلمة " مصر" والتي جمعها " أمصار" تعنى المدينة الكبيرة ، تقام فيها الدور والأسواق و المدارس وغيرها من المرافق العامة ( راجع المعجم الوجيز مادة م ص ر)، فهكذا كان إطلاق هذا الإسم على مصر على أساس كونها من أقدم المدنيات الباقية.

و من يعلم فربما حدث العكس ، و انتقلت كلمة مصر (البلد) إلى العربية فأصبحت دلالة على معنى المدنية، نظرا لقربها من بلاد العرب .. ولكننا بهذا نجد أنفسنا وقد عدنا إلى وجهة نظر مبنية على فكرة الدكتور/ عبد الحليم نور الدين في أن الكلمة انتقلت من مصر إلى العرب. 

*** أما عن أصل الكلمة من وجهة نظر الأديان و الكتب المقدسة، فنجد الرواية التوراتية تخبرنا عن حفيد سيدنا نوح عليه السلام وهو "مصراييم" الذي سكن مصر قديما وأنجب بها ذريته.

قال عبد الله بن عمرو: لما قسم نوح عليه السلام الأرض بين ولده، جعل لحام مصر وسواحلها، والغرب وشاطئ النيل ، فلما دخلها بيصر بن حام، وبلغ العريش، قال اللهم إن كانت هذه الأرض التي وعدتنا بها على لسان نبيك نوح، وجعلتها لنا منزلا، فاصرف عنا وباءها، وطيب لنا ثراها، واجر لنا ماءها، وأنبت كلأها، وبارك لنا فيها، وتمم لنا وعدك فيها،إنك على كل شيء قدير، وإنك لا تخلف الميعاد.
وجعلها " بيصر" لابنه " مصر" وسماها به. (راجع: فضائل مصر و أخبارها لابن زولاق).
مصري قبطي مسلم 
جنسيتي قوميتي ديني

مصـــــــــــــــــــــــــادر

بالنسبة لتكوين الكلمات القبطية+ العربية للهجة العامية المصرية
ولاستمرار تحدث المصرين للغة القبطية في الوجه القبلي حتى القرن السابع عشر,الثامن عشر
الكلمات القبطية في العامية المصرية

http://www.eternalegypt.org/EternalE...=233&text=text

http://www.coptic.org/language/georgy/common.htm

دراسات في اللغة القبطية(ولكن على الرغم من إنتشار اللغة العربية، فإن اللغة القبطية بقيت لغة التخاطب في الوجه البحري حتى القرن السابع عشر"،)
http://www.copts-united.com/C_U/Bran...oub_031206.htm

عائلة مصرية تتحدث باللغة القبطية
http://besara7a.wordpress.com/2008/0...c%d8%af%d8%a7/

((وما لبثت اللغة القبطية أن تلقت ضربة قاصمة على يد الخليفة الفاطمي "الحاكم بأمر الله" (996- 1021م) الذي أصدر أوامره بإبطال إستخدامها نهائياً في المنازل والطرقات العامة أيضاً، ومعاقبة كل من يستعملها بقطع لسانه.. فقد ضيق على الأولاد والبنات والسيدات بالبيوت، بأمره بقطع لسان كل سيدة تتكلم بها مع أولادها وأطفالها.) 
http://www.copts-united.com/C_U/Bran...oub_031206.htm

تقول د\ نعمات فى كتاب شخصية مصر طبعة الهيئة العامة للكتاب ص 230
(ان كثيرا من الالفاظ فى اللغة العامية المصرية واسماء المدن الفاظ قبطية )
وفى ص 321 تكمل وليس الالفاظ فحسب ,بل ايضا طرائق التعبير والمصطلحات وتركيب الجمل.فى النفى والاستفهام.فى العامية يجرى على اسلوب اللغة القبطية كما يطابق بعض الحروف العربية نفسها ,نطقها فى القبطية وكذلك الحركات
ولا زالت العامية المصرية التى هى لغة الشعب .. لغة الكثرة...لغة الحياة اليومية فيها الكثير من اللغة المصرية القديمة واللغة القبطية التى عاصرت دخول العرب وهى امتداد للهيروغليفية وعامية مصر من اعذب العاميات 
اسماء الشهور
يقول الاستاذ محرم كمال فى اثار حضارة الفراعنة ص 71
للعامة منا اقوال تنساب بها السنتهم فتجرى مجرى الامثال, وهى تنطوى اغلب الاحيان على حكمة ماثورة او قول بليغ, فبمجرد ان تقول.
بابه(شهر قبطى)يكمل ادخل واقفل الدرابة
اما ان ذكرت هاتور ) فيقول هاتور ابو الدهب المنثور
وان قلت كيهك (شهر قبطى) سيقول اللى صباحك مساك دليل على قصر النهار
اما عن طوبة(شهر قبطى)فيقولون طوبة تخلى العجوزة كركوبة نظرا لشدة برودة الطقس
وامشير(شهر قبطى) فانه ابو البرد والزعابير
برمهات(شهر قبطى)اطلع الخلى وهات من كل الخيرات
اسماء المدن
يكمل الاستاذ محرم كمال ص72
- بولاق الدكرور اسم هيروغليفى قبطى ومعناه بلاق(جزيرة)ودكرور(ضفادع)
أى معنى الاسم جزيرة الضفادع
-سقارة اسم قديم نسبة الى سكر ص73 الاستاذ محرم كمال
- ابو صير معناها معبد ازريس
-تل بسطة او بو بسطة معناه معبد الالهة بسطت
- دمنهور اى مدينة الالهة حور
بسيون ومعناها الحمام
-الفيوم ومعناها البحر طما اى معبد اتوم ص74 الاستاذ محرم كمال
-اخميم اى مدينة مين
قوص اى الجبانة
اسنا اى المدينة الثانية
منفلوطاى بلد الحمار الوحشى
قسقام اى مقبرة الحلف
اسيوط وتعنى الكوكب الاوحد
المنيا من منت اى مرضعة خوفو
(شبرا(اى الحقل او الغيط
والامثلة لا تحصى
ادوات تستعمل لليوم من اصول مصرية قديمة
يقول الاستاذ محرم كمال فى نفس المرجع ص 80
ليست اسماء الاشخاص ولا اسماء الاشهر القبطية ولا اسماء كثير من المدن والعزب والكفور هى التى لا تزال باقية بيننا الى الان فحسب بل ان هناك مئات من الاشياء التى نستعملها كل يوم اسماؤها التى تعرف به مصرية قديمة
امثلة
فوطة اى منشفة 
البشكور اداة تستخدم فى الفرن البلدى
الماجور اناء لعجن الخبز
شرش لبشة زباطة مشنة ويبة اردب (للمكايل)
الطورية الفاس الشونة الشنف(ادوات الفلاح)
الفاظ مثل دميرة اى فيضان النيل
البكلة اى القلة دبش ودقشوم مازال البنا ينادى تابعه لليوم بان يحضر له الدبش والدقشوم ومعناها الطوب الصغير
واذا اراد البنا فيقول لتابعه هات مونه يا واد قوام من الملطم والملطم اى مكان العجن

الالفاظ الباقية لليوم فى لغتنا العامية:
الطفل عند ولادته
يسمع لغته القديمة فاذ هو جاع قالت له امه (مم)واذا عطش قالت له (امبو)واذا تالم سئلته الام قائلة فيك(واوا)ومعنى الثلاثة كل اشرب ووجع
واذا اردات الام نهر ابنها عن شى قالت له (كخ)اى قذارة
واذا تعلم المشى قالت له(تاتا تاتا)معناها امشى
وان ارادات تخويفه قالت له اجيبلك ( البعبع) وده اسم عفريت
واذا اكثر الطفل من البكاء قالت الام انت تملى(تاوا)كده اى تعاكس
واذا زاد تقوله هتسكت والا اجيبلك (البيخ) ومعناها العفريت او الشيطان
وان الولد كبر ولعب بالشارع ووسخ ملابسه تقول الام انت (سخمت (هدومك اى نجست او لوثت ملابسك
وفى الشارع ينادى البائع (حالوم)يا جبنه وحالوم جبنة بالقبطى
ونحن نقول دا شى(ياما)ومعناها كثير
واذا اعجبنا باحد قلنا انه راجل يغلب( العنتيل) اى القوى الشديد
واذ تكلمت مع صعيدى يقولك عايز( اش) بمعنى ماذا
ولما ناكل نقول عن العيش انه ( باش )اى لان او طرى
ومنها نقول( بشبش ) الطوبة اللى تحت راسه اى لاينها
واذا وصفنا معركة نقول ضربته لما( بك الدم) اى نزل
ونسمع كثيرا ان ... تعبى راح على( بوش )او بشوش) ومعناها فراغ او خواءاو عدم
وان راينا احد كسلان نقول..... قوم كده وانت قاعد زى ( التليس )اى الزكيبة
واذا حصلت عاصفة نقول.... ان شاء الله بكره هيطلع اليوم( طايب) اى اى به هواء عليل
ونسمع كثيرا ان الراجل ده ( كوش ) على كل حاجة اى اى استولى
والعبارة المالوفة اه يا ( كاسى ) منك.....اى تعب ووجع
ولما نتكلم نقول وبعدين قعد يقولى ( كانى ومانى) اى سمن وعسل
ولما نسئل عن احد نقول انه (مهيص) اى مملوء رغبة فى النط والقفز
ولما نتضايق نقول جاك(اوا ) اىويل
واذا اكرمت عجوز تقول لك الله يخليك ( ويراشيك )اىيعتنى بك
وفى الحر نقول الدنيا ( صهد)اى شديدة الحرارة الافحة
ونقول لما الدنيا (تطرى) اى تلين وتطيب
ومن منا لا يقول لما الفجر (يشاشا ؟) اى ينور
ونحن نسمع من اضناة الفقر يقول
انا خلاص ما عنديش حاجة (حاتا باتا) على البلاطة اى بقيت جلد على عظم ومنها جاءت الحاتى
وهل سمعت احد يقول روح البعيد جاتة(طمسه)اى يندفن
وفى الافراح والليالى الملاح يقولون (يا ليلى يا عينى)ومعناها انشراح وافراح
ولما ننصح احد نقوله ( اتريس) اى تيقظ وتعقل
وكم من مرة سمعنا ان صوته زى الوابور اللى )بيوش)فى ودانى اى يصرخ ويصوت ويصيح
والسادة الاغنياء يضعون غلالهم فى (الشونه( اى مخزن الغلال
والمراكبية ينادون(ياللا هيهليصا)اى سقطنا فالوحل
وحين نصف احد بعد الاكل نقول نزل( حتتك بتتك) اى اللحمة والعظم
ونلاحظ ان المشجعون الرياضيون يقولون (هيلا هوب)اى نشتغل ونعمل
ومن يستغيث يقول( جاى يا اولاد جاى يا اولاد)اى النجدة وطلب الانقاذ
ومن هذا كله يتضح لنا كم من مئات الالفاظ والتعبيرات العامية التى تجرى على السنتنا كل يوم وترجع الى اصول مصرية وقبطية قديمة

يذكر الدكتور أحمد مختار عمر، في كتابه[ تاريخ اللغة العربية في مصر] الهيئة المصرية للتأليف والنشر سنة 1970م، صفحة 55:
"ولكن لا تعني هزائم اللغة القبطية المتتالية أمام هجمات العربية أنها لم تثبت وجودها في أي فترة من فترات الصراع، فقد فرضت نفسها لفترة ماكلغة حديث حتى على الفاتحين العرب أنفسهم، وتعلمها الكثيرون منهم. وممن عرفوا بإجادتهم اللغة القبطية، القاضي خير بن نعيم، الذي كان يتكلم للخصوم الأقباط ويستمع لشهادة شهودهم باللغة القبطية". 

وفي صفحة 52 من نفس الكتاب يقول: "ليس معنى تعريب الدواوين أن اللغة العربية أصبحت لغة الثقافة أو لغة التخاطب، فكما أن اتخاذ اليونانية لغة الدواوين لم يجعلها لغة عامة قبل الفتح الإسلامي، كذلك اتخاذ العربية في الدواوين لم يجعلها لغة عامة".
وتقول الدكتورة سيدة إسماعيل كاشف، أستاذة التاريخ الإسلامي، كلية البنات، جامعة عين شمس، في كتابها [عبد العزيز بن مروان] ص136: "ونلاحظ أن الفتح العربي ساعد أولا على إحياء اللغة القبطية على حساب اللغة اليونانية، التي كانت اللغة الرسمية منذ عهد البطالمة، فالدروس الدينية التي كانت تقرأ باليونانية وتشرح باللغة القبطية، صارت لا تقرأ إلا باللغة القبطية، كذلك نجد أن البلاد والأقاليم التي كانت تسمى بالأسماء اليونانية، أصبحت تعرف بأسمائها القبطية التي ترجع إلى الأسماء المصرية القديمة. فمثلا نجد اسم أخميم بدلا من بانوبوليس، وأهناسيا بدلا من هيراكليوبوليس، والأشمونين بدلا من هرموبوليس، على أن هذا كله كان بعثا لقديم لم يندثر تماما. فان اللغة القبطية أو الأسماء المصرية، كانت قد غلبت على أمرها حينا من الدهر ثم استعادت مكانتها بعد الفتح العربي".

ويذكر المقريزي في الجزء الأول(4) ص149: أن المأمون كان لا يمشي أبدا إلا والتراجمة بين يديه من كل جنس.
وفي الجزء الثالث (47) ص561، عند الحديث عن أديرة درنكة، ودير السبعة جبال، ودير المطل، ودير موشة، ودير...
"أن الأغلب على نصارى هذه الأديرة معرفة القبطي الصعيدي، وهو أصل اللغة القبطية، وبعدها اللغة القبطية البحيرية. ونساء نصارى الصعيد وأولادهم لا يكادون يتكلمون إلا بالقبطية الصعيدية، ولهم أيضا معرفة تامة باللغة الرومية".
وفي صفحة 581: "ودرنكة أهلها من النصارى يعرفون اللغة القبطية، فيتحدث صغيرهم وكبيرهم بها، ويفسرونها بالعربية".
مراجع اخرى
حضارة مصر في العصر القبطى د\ مراد كامل 
معالم الحضارة المصرية القديمة د\ رمضان عبده على 
شخصية مصر د\ نعمات احمد قؤاد 
اللغة المصرية القديمة : دكتور عبد الحليم نور الدين
Egyptian Grammar : Allen Gardiner
Agyptische Grammatik : Erman,A.,
قاموس الكلمات المصرية المتداولة فى اللهجة العربية العامية : دكتور بسنتى 
مذكرات و محاضرات معهد الدراسات القبطية .
اشهر الكلمات العامية المصرية ذات اصل مصرى : دكتور شاكر
موسوعة اللغة القبطية : دكتور شاكر
معجم الحضارة المصرية القديمة : جان يويوت \ ادواردز و غيرهم , ترجمة : امين سلامة
المعجم الوجيز فى اللغة المصرية : برناديت مونى , نرجمة : ماهر جويجاتى
A Concise dictionary of Middle Egyptian : Raymond O. Faulkner


وقــف الخلق ينظرون جميعا كيف أبني قواعد المجد وحدي
وبناة الأهرام في سالف الدهر كفوني الكلام عند التحدي 
أنا تاج العلاء في مفرق الشرق ودراته فرائد عقدي 
إن مجدي في الأوليات عريق من له مثل أولياتي ومجدي 
أنا إن قدر الإله مماتي لا ترى الشرق يرفع الرأس بعدي 
ما رماني رام وراح سليماً من قديم عناية الله جندي 
كم بغت دولة عليّ وجارت ثم زالت وتلك عقبى التحدي 
إنني حرة كسرت قيودي رغم أنف العدا وقطعت قيدي 
أتراني وقد طويت حياتي في مراس لم أبلغ اليوم رشدي 
أمن العدل أنهم يريدون الماء صنعوا وأن يكدر وردي 
أمن الحق أنهم يطلقون الأسد منهم وأن تقيد أسدي 
نظر الله لي فارشد أبنائي فشدوا إلى العلا أي شد
إنما الحق قوة من قوى الديان أمضي من كل أبيض وهندي 
قد وعدت العلا بكل أبي من رجالي فانجزوا اليوم وعدي 
وارفعوا دولتي على العلم والأخلاق فالعلم وحده ليس يجدي 
نحن نجتاز موقفاً تعثر الآراء فيه وعثرة الرأي تردى 
فقفوا فيه وقفة حزم وارسوا جانبيه بعزمة المستعد

شـــــــــــاعر النــــــــيـــــــل (حافظ إبراهيم)

لنا تاريخ يدب في عمق الزمان لسبعة الاف عام 
وحضارتاً كانت وماتزال تبهر الانســــــان 
وانتصارات ذكراها رُفعت على الرئوس كالاعلام 
تلك مفاخر ترفع لاي قوم فوق الهمـــــــم 
يذداد فخرنا بتاريخنا على باقي الامــــم
عرباً حقاً و قبط تاريــــخاً ودمـــــــاً 
مسيحيون ومسلمون كجســداً وروحـــــاً 
اذا افترقنا نموت ولا تبقى الا الرمـــــــم 
تاريخ و أعيادٍ وادب وفن وعــلـــــم 
امتـــــــــاً واحدتـــــــــــاً المصريون

شاعر البيت محمود زكريا (بيتنا طبعا)

----------


## عاصم ابوندي

:f2:  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
تشكر اخي الكريم علي المجهود الجيد وقد حصلت علي معلومات جيدة
فشكرا لك
اخوك القبطي المسلم
عاصم ابو ندي :f2: 
دمت بخير
ومرحبا بك وبمجهودك الطيب

----------


## egyptian coptic

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> تشكر اخي الكريم علي المجهود الجيد وقد حصلت علي معلومات جيدة
> فشكرا لك
> اخوك القبطي المسلم
> عاصم ابو ندي
> دمت بخير
> ومرحبا بك وبمجهودك الطيب


مشكور اخي العزيز عاصم ابوندي على المرور و التواجد والحضور الغالي والكريم
عطرت الموضوع بحضورك
كل الاماني بالسعادة والابتسامة

----------


## ابوجعفر المنصور

> *ياعشاق مصر وياابن مصر ويابنت مصر ، إذا عرفتم حكاية أصل الكلمة "مصر" ، فسوف تعلمون أن هذا الإسم بلغ من القداسة درجة لم يبلغها أى إسم لأى بلد آخر ، وهاهى الحكاية* :
> 
> *نعلم جميعا أن نوح عليه السلام هو أبو البشرية جميعها بعد الطوفان المشهور . وتأكدت هذه الحقيقة التاريخية بما جاء فى التوراة وبما جاء بعد ذلك مصدقا لها فى القرآن الكريم ولم يختلف على تلك الحقيقة عالم واحد من علماء التاريخ والجنس البشرى . وقال تعالى فى هذا الشأن : "وجعلنا ذريته هم الباقين" (الصافات 77) ، أى لم يجعل الله لأحد ممن كان مع نوح فى سفينته من المؤمنين نسلا ولا عقبا سواه . وأصبح بذلك كل من على وجه الأرض من سائر أجناس بنى آدم ينسبون إلى أولاد نوح الثلاثة : سام وحام ويافث – بعد غرق إبنه "يام" لعمله غير الصالح لقول الله تعالى : "قال يا نوح إنه ليس من أهلك إنه عمل غير صالح .. " (هود 46) . وكلمة "اليم" فى اللغة العربية كما هى فى العبرية وفى اللغة المصرية القديمة مشتقة من إسم هذا الولد العاق وكأنما أراد الله سبحانه وتعالى التذكرة بأن الهلاك والغرق هو عاقبة العقوق . 
> 
> وجاء إسم مصر من أسلاف حام ابن نوح عليه السلام ، وتم تعريف أرضها بأرض حام كما جاء فى أسفار العهد القديم (التوراة) ، ويعنى ذلك أن الموطن الأول للجنس الحامى هو مصر، وهذا يتفق مع مااتفق عليه عدد غير قليل من العلماء المحدثين . 
> وارتبط لفظ حام لغويا وتاريخيا باللفظ المصرى القديم "خيم" أو "كيم" khem أو kem الذى تم إطلاقه على الجزء الخصيب المنزرع بأرض مصر ويعنى باللغة المصرية القديمة : الأرض السوداء تمييزا له عن الجزء غير الخصيب من أرضها الذى كان يسمى بلغتها القديمة "تا-دشر" dshrt ويعنى البلاد الحمراء أى الصحراء ، وهى أصل كلمة deserere باللاتينية ومنها كلمة desert بالإنجليزية . وبمناسبة الكلام عن حام نذكر أن البلدة التى تسمى أخميم Akhmim حاليا بمحافظة أسيوط تشير فى لفظها واشتقاقه إلى لفظ "خيم" السابق إيضاحه 
> أما مصر بوجهيها القبلى والبحرى وبصحرائها شرقا وغربا كان يطلق عليها اللفظ "مصر" إسما لها ، وهو مشتق من إسم "مصرائيم" Misraim ابن حام ابن نوح عليه السلام ، حيث كان هو ونسله أول سلالة بشرية سكنت أرض مصر كلها . ومصرائيم ينطق بالعبرية Mitsri-im وهو ابن حام كما جاء فى سفر التكوين 6:10 بالعهد القديم ، وجاء فى دائرة المعارف الصادرة عن جامعة كولومبيا ، وفى قاموس إيستون الإنجيلى وقاموس سميث الإنجيلى : أن مصرائيم ابن حام ابن نوح هو الشخص الذى تم تسمية أرض مصر كلها بإسمه ، وكان ينطق إسمها باللغة المصرية القديمة "مشر" md-r ، أى "مصر" 
> وإسم "مصر" له تاريخ وأصل مشرف ، وهى التى ظلت محور التاريخ العالمى سواء المدون منه أو غير المدون ، وأصبحت بعد ذلك قلعة للعالم الإسلامى ، وستبقى بإذن الله هى "مصر" – مصر المحروسة .. التى كرمها الله تعالى بذكر إسمها فى ثلاثة مواضع بالقرآن الكريم ، وكأنما يريد أن يذكرنا بنسبتها إلى "مصرائيم" ابن حام ابن نوح عليه السلام . إذن فكيف أتتنا الكلمة "إيجيبت" Egypt إسما لبلدنا الحبيب ، وهى التى لاصلة لها لغة أو تاريخا بالكلمة الجميلة "مصر" . إذا أردتم أن تعرفوا حكاية الكلمة إيجيبت فسوف يسعدنى ذلك .*


[SIZE="6"]السلام عليكم

أخي الكريم 
هل كنت تعلم أن بلاد النيل لم تسمى بمصر الا في العصر العباسي الثاني ففي زمن الفراعنه كان أسمها طاوي ثم كيمي وفي زمن النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم كان اسمها بلاد القبط وهي نفس تسمية اليوم بالأنجليزية

مصر الحقيقية هي مصرائيم وهي مستعمرة فرعونية في جنوب غرب شبه الجزيرة وتقع في عسير من وادي بيشة جنوبا الى الطائف شمالا فأنا أتفق معك في التسمية ولكن أحتلف معك في الموقع ففي زمن النبي يوسف عليه السلام عندما رمي في البئر وأشتراه العزيز كانت مصرائيم تحت حكم ملك ومصرائيم هي مملكة واحده من ممالك جنوب غرب شبه الجزيرة وعندما أصبح النبي يوسف ذو شأن في مصرائيم أرتحل اليه أبوه يعقوب عليه السلام وأمه وأخوانة الى مصرائيم وعاشوا هناك وهذا بأختصار لأني لا أريد أن أذكر قصة النبي يوسف كاملة لأنها ليست موضوعي ولكن للتأكيد تستطيع أن ترجع للقرأن وتقرأ قصة يوسف فبلاد النيل لم يحكمها ملك وأنما فراعنه فقصة يوسف في القرأن تختلف فهو يوسف بن يعقوب بن أسحاق بن أبراهيم عليه السلام الذي سكن هو وذريته مكة وأعاد ترميم الكعبه
لننقاقش حلم ملك مصرائيم في هذه الأية:
وَقَالَ الْمَلِكُ إِنِّي أَرَى سَبْعَ بَقَرَاتٍ سِمَانٍ يَأْكُلُهُنَّ سَبْعٌ عِجَافٌ وَسَبْعَ سُنبُلاتٍ خُضْرٍ وَأُخَرَ يَابِسَاتٍ يَا أَيُّهَا الْمَلأُ أَفْتُونِي فِي رُؤْيَايَ إِن كُنتُمْ لِلرُّؤْيَا تَعْبُرُونَ 

قَالُواْ أَضْغَاثُ أَحْلامٍ وَمَا نَحْنُ بِتَأْوِيلِ الأَحْلامِ بِعَالِمِينَ 

وَقَالَ الَّذِي نَجَا مِنْهُمَا وَادَّكَرَ بَعْدَ أُمَّةٍ أَنَاْ أُنَبِّئُكُم بِتَأْوِيلِهِ فَأَرْسِلُونِ 

يُوسُفُ أَيُّهَا الصِّدِّيقُ أَفْتِنَا فِي سَبْعِ بَقَرَاتٍ سِمَانٍ يَأْكُلُهُنَّ سَبْعٌ عِجَافٌ وَسَبْعِ سُنبُلاتٍ خُضْرٍ وَأُخَرَ يَابِسَاتٍ لَّعَلِّي أَرْجِعُ إِلَى النَّاسِ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَعْلَمُونَ 

قَالَ تَزْرَعُونَ سَبْعَ سِنِينَ دَأَبًا فَمَا حَصَدتُّمْ فَذَرُوهُ فِي سُنبُلِهِ إِلاَّ قَلِيلاً مِّمَّا تَأْكُلُونَ 

ثُمَّ يَأْتِي مِن بَعْدِ ذَلِكَ سَبْعٌ شِدَادٌ يَأْكُلْنَ مَا قَدَّمْتُمْ لَهُنَّ إِلاَّ قَلِيلاً مِّمَّا تُحْصِنُونَ 

ثُمَّ يَأْتِي مِن بَعْدِ ذَلِكَ عَامٌ فِيهِ يُغَاثُ النَّاسُ وَفِيهِ يَعْصِرُونَ 

فعندما نحلل الحلم نعرف أن بلاد النيل لا تعتمد في الزراعة على المطر وأنما على نهر النيل بينما أبها والحجاز وعسير ومناطق جنوب غرب شبه الجزيرة العربية هي التي تعتمد على المطر في الزراعة الى اليوم فالسيول تغرق المنطقة في فصل الشتاء والمطر لا يزال يهطل وفي السابق نهر الأردن كان يسري من شمال غرب شبه الجزيرة الى جنوبها أي أن النهر يمر على مصرائيم أضافة الى أن جنوب غرب شبه الجزيرة كان بها الكثير من الأنهار والعيون في السابق ولكن معظمها جف اليوم بسبب الأهمال وأيضا أثار مصرائيم لا زالت موجوده في جنوب غرب شبه الجزيرة العربية الى اليوم وأيضا تسميات كل مناطق جنوب غرب شبه الجزيرة تنحدر للغة العبرية وأيضا هناك أثار لمملكة سليمان وداود وأثار لبنو أسرائيل ولكن يمنع الأقتراب لها لأسباب سياسية فمملكة بنوأسرائيل كانت تمتد على شريط طوله 600 كيلومتر وعرضه 200 كيلومتر زمن مملكة سليمان والدليل كل الناطق هناك أصلها باللغة العبرية وهي نفس المناطق الموجودة في التوراة فأرشوليم ليست فلسطين ولكنها الشريم في جنوب غرب شبه الجزيرة وتهامة تهوم وجبال الحجاز هي فاران وغيرها العديد والعديد من المناطق ولا يوجد أي أثر لبنو أسرائيل في بلاد النيل وحتى في فلسطين في هذه الأزمان زمن يعقوب مرورا بموسى مرورا بعيسى أبن مريم مرورا الى داود وسليمان فأسرائيل المحتله حفرت فلسطين كلها ولم تحصل على أي أثار لها لتلك الفتره أو الحقبة فالهجرات الى فلسطين كانت في أزمان لاحقة وكذلك المكتشفات الأثرية الفرعونيه في بلاد النيل ليس فيها أي أثر أو دليل أن بنو أسرائيل كانوا في بلاد النيل ولا حتى أسم الفرعون الذي غرق ولكن جنوب غرب شبه الجزيرة هي من كان فيها بنو أسرائيل والأثار هناك خير دليل ثم أن معنى كلمة مصر هي المدينة أو المنطقة المحاطة بحصن مثل مدينة طرواده الأغريقية والقسطنطينية الرومية وغيرها من المدن التي كانت محصنه بقلاع وأسوار وهي ليست أسم لشخص معين ثم أن اللغة العربية هي نتاج لتطور وتمحور اللغة العبرية بأختلاطها مع لغات أخرى لتنتج لنا اللغة العربية فمعظم الكلام باللغة العربية له أصل بالعبري واللغتان تتشابهان كثيرا فمن السهل على الأنسان العربي تعلم اللغة العبرية والعكس صحيح فعلى سبيل المثال معظم المصطلحات الأنجليزية أصلها لاتيني أو أغريقي أو روماني أو فرنسي فاللغة الأنجليزية نتاج هذه اللغات ونفس الحال بالنسبة للغة العربية فبنوأسرائيل ليس لهم أي صلة بدولة أسرائيل الحالية لأن اليهود اليوم لا ينحدرون من بنو أسرائيل وكذلك المسيحين اليوم لا ينحدرون لبني أسرائيل وليس للمسيحين أو اليهود أي صلة نسب ببنوأسرائيل الأصلين الذين عاشوا في جنوب غرب شبه الجزيرة وأختفوا اليوم بعدما هاجر منهم الكثير وأختلطوا بشعوب العالم وتكلموا لغاتهم وأسلم منهم الكثير في شبه الجزيرة بعدما فتح النبي محمد مكة وأصبحت شبه الجزيرة في قبضة المسلمين وأندمجوا مع بقية القبائل فاليوم نستطيع أن نصنف بنوأسرائيل من أقوام العرب البائدة والأن سأكمل القصة التي بدأتها فبعدما ترك يعقوب وأولادة مكة وأرتحلوا للعيش في مصرائيم التي تبعد بداية حدودها قرابه 60 كيلومترا من مكة والسبب هو يوسف كما قال تعالى

وَلَمَّا دَخَلُواْ عَلَى يُوسُفَ آوَى إِلَيْهِ أَخَاهُ قَالَ إِنِّي أَنَاْ أَخُوكَ فَلاَ تَبْتَئِسْ بِمَا كَانُواْ يَعْمَلُونَ 

فَلَمَّا جَهَّزَهُم بِجَهَازِهِمْ جَعَلَ السِّقَايَةَ فِي رَحْلِ أَخِيهِ ثُمَّ أَذَّنَ مُؤَذِّنٌ أَيَّتُهَا الْعِيرُ إِنَّكُمْ لَسَارِقُونَ 

قَالُواْ وَأَقْبَلُواْ عَلَيْهِم مَّاذَا تَفْقِدُونَ 

قَالُواْ نَفْقِدُ صُوَاعَ الْمَلِكِ وَلِمَن جَاءَ بِهِ حِمْلُ بَعِيرٍ وَأَنَاْ بِهِ زَعِيمٌ 

قَالُواْ تَاللَّهِ لَقَدْ عَلِمْتُم مَّا جِئْنَا لِنُفْسِدَ فِي الأَرْضِ وَمَا كُنَّا سَارِقِينَ 

قَالُواْ فَمَا جَزَاؤُهُ إِن كُنتُمْ كَاذِبِينَ 

قَالُواْ جَزَاؤُهُ مَن وُجِدَ فِي رَحْلِهِ فَهُوَ جَزَاؤُهُ كَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي الظَّالِمِينَ 

فَبَدَأَ بِأَوْعِيَتِهِمْ قَبْلَ وِعَاء أَخِيهِ ثُمَّ اسْتَخْرَجَهَا مِن وِعَاء أَخِيهِ كَذَلِكَ كِدْنَا لِيُوسُفَ مَا كَانَ لِيَأْخُذَ أَخَاهُ فِي دِينِ الْمَلِكِ إِلاَّ أَن يَشَاء اللَّهُ نَرْفَعُ دَرَجَاتٍ مِّن نَّشَاء وَفَوْقَ كُلِّ ذِي عِلْمٍ عَلِيمٌ 

قَالُواْ إِن يَسْرِقْ فَقَدْ سَرَقَ أَخٌ لَّهُ مِن قَبْلُ فَأَسَرَّهَا يُوسُفُ فِي نَفْسِهِ وَلَمْ يُبْدِهَا لَهُمْ قَالَ أَنتُمْ شَرٌّ مَّكَانًا وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمْ بِمَا تَصِفُونَ 

قَالُواْ يَا أَيُّهَا الْعَزِيزُ إِنَّ لَهُ أَبًا شَيْخًا كَبِيرًا فَخُذْ أَحَدَنَا مَكَانَهُ إِنَّا نَرَاكَ مِنَ الْمُحْسِنِينَ 

قَالَ مَعَاذَ اللَّهِ أَن نَّأْخُذَ إِلاَّ مَن وَجَدْنَا مَتَاعَنَا عِندَهُ إِنَّا إِذًا لَّظَالِمُونَ 

فَلَمَّا اسْتَيْأَسُواْ مِنْهُ خَلَصُواْ نَجِيًّا قَالَ كَبِيرُهُمْ أَلَمْ تَعْلَمُواْ أَنَّ أَبَاكُمْ قَدْ أَخَذَ عَلَيْكُم مَّوْثِقًا مِّنَ اللَّهِ وَمِن قَبْلُ مَا فَرَّطتُمْ فِي يُوسُفَ فَلَنْ أَبْرَحَ الأَرْضَ حَتَّىَ يَأْذَنَ لِي أَبِي أَوْ يَحْكُمَ اللَّهُ لِي وَهُوَ خَيْرُ الْحَاكِمِينَ 

ارْجِعُواْ إِلَى أَبِيكُمْ فَقُولُواْ يَا أَبَانَا إِنَّ ابْنَكَ سَرَقَ وَمَا شَهِدْنَا إِلاَّ بِمَا عَلِمْنَا وَمَا كُنَّا لِلْغَيْبِ حَافِظِينَ 

وَاسْأَلِ الْقَرْيَةَ الَّتِي كُنَّا فِيهَا وَالْعِيرَ الَّتِي أَقْبَلْنَا فِيهَا وَإِنَّا لَصَادِقُونَ 

قَالَ بَلْ سَوَّلَتْ لَكُمْ أَنفُسُكُمْ أَمْرًا فَصَبْرٌ جَمِيلٌ عَسَى اللَّهُ أَن يَأْتِيَنِي بِهِمْ جَمِيعًا إِنَّهُ هُوَ الْعَلِيمُ الْحَكِيمُ 

وَتَوَلَّى عَنْهُمْ وَقَالَ يَا أَسَفَى عَلَى يُوسُفَ وَابْيَضَّتْ عَيْنَاهُ مِنَ الْحُزْنِ فَهُوَ كَظِيمٌ 

قَالُواْ تَاللَّه تَفْتَأُ تَذْكُرُ يُوسُفَ حَتَّى تَكُونَ حَرَضًا أَوْ تَكُونَ مِنَ الْهَالِكِينَ 

قَالَ إِنَّمَا أَشْكُو بَثِّي وَحُزْنِي إِلَى اللَّهِ وَأَعْلَمُ مِنَ اللَّهِ مَا لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ 

يَا بَنِيَّ اذْهَبُواْ فَتَحَسَّسُواْ مِن يُوسُفَ وَأَخِيهِ وَلاَ تَيْأَسُواْ مِن رَّوْحِ اللَّهِ إِنَّهُ لاَ يَيْأَسُ مِن رَّوْحِ اللَّهِ إِلاَّ الْقَوْمُ الْكَافِرُونَ 

فَلَمَّا دَخَلُواْ عَلَيْهِ قَالُواْ يَا أَيُّهَا الْعَزِيزُ مَسَّنَا وَأَهْلَنَا الضُّرُّ وَجِئْنَا بِبِضَاعَةٍ مُّزْجَاةٍ فَأَوْفِ لَنَا الْكَيْلَ وَتَصَدَّقْ عَلَيْنَا إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَجْزِي الْمُتَصَدِّقِينَ 

قَالَ هَلْ عَلِمْتُم مَّا فَعَلْتُم بِيُوسُفَ وَأَخِيهِ إِذْ أَنتُمْ جَاهِلُونَ 

قَالُواْ أَإِنَّكَ لَأَنتَ يُوسُفُ قَالَ أَنَاْ يُوسُفُ وَهَذَا أَخِي قَدْ مَنَّ اللَّهُ عَلَيْنَا إِنَّهُ مَنَّ يَتَّقِ وَيَصْبِرْ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ لاَ يُضِيعُ أَجْرَ الْمُحْسِنِينَ 

قَالُواْ تَاللَّهِ لَقَدْ آثَرَكَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْنَا وَإِن كُنَّا لَخَاطِئِينَ 

قَالَ لاَ تَثْرِيبَ عَلَيْكُمُ الْيَوْمَ يَغْفِرُ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ وَهُوَ أَرْحَمُ الرَّاحِمِينَ 

اذْهَبُواْ بِقَمِيصِي هَذَا فَأَلْقُوهُ عَلَى وَجْهِ أَبِي يَأْتِ بَصِيرًا وَأْتُونِي بِأَهْلِكُمْ أَجْمَعِينَ 

وَلَمَّا فَصَلَتِ الْعِيرُ قَالَ أَبُوهُمْ إِنِّي لَأَجِدُ رِيحَ يُوسُفَ لَوْلاَ أَن تُفَنِّدُونِ 

قَالُواْ تَاللَّهِ إِنَّكَ لَفِي ضَلالِكَ الْقَدِيمِ 

فَلَمَّا أَن جَاءَ الْبَشِيرُ أَلْقَاهُ عَلَى وَجْهِهِ فَارْتَدَّ بَصِيرًا قَالَ أَلَمْ أَقُل لَّكُمْ إِنِّي أَعْلَمُ مِنَ اللَّهِ مَا لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ 

قَالُواْ يَا أَبَانَا اسْتَغْفِرْ لَنَا ذُنُوبَنَا إِنَّا كُنَّا خَاطِئِينَ 

قَالَ سَوْفَ أَسْتَغْفِرُ لَكُمْ رَبِّيَ إِنَّهُ هُوَ الْغَفُورُ الرَّحِيمُ 

فَلَمَّا دَخَلُواْ عَلَى يُوسُفَ آوَى إِلَيْهِ أَبَوَيْهِ وَقَالَ ادْخُلُواْ مِصْرَ إِن شَاء اللَّهُ آمِنِينَ 

وَرَفَعَ أَبَوَيْهِ عَلَى الْعَرْشِ وَخَرُّواْ لَهُ سُجَّدًا وَقَالَ يَا أَبَتِ هَذَا تَأْوِيلُ رُؤْيَايَ مِن قَبْلُ قَدْ جَعَلَهَا رَبِّي حَقًّا وَقَدْ أَحْسَنَ بِي إِذْ أَخْرَجَنِي مِنَ السِّجْنِ وَجَاءَ بِكُم مِّنَ الْبَدْوِ مِن بَعْدِ أَن نَّزَغَ الشَّيْطَانُ بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَ إِخْوَتِي إِنَّ رَبِّي لَطِيفٌ لِّمَا يَشَاء إِنَّهُ هُوَ الْعَلِيمُ الْحَكِيمُ 

رَبِّ قَدْ آتَيْتَنِي مِنَ الْمُلْكِ وَعَلَّمْتَنِي مِن تَأْوِيلِ الأَحَادِيثِ فَاطِرَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ أَنتَ وَلِيِّي فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ تَوَفَّنِي مُسْلِمًا وَأَلْحِقْنِي بِالصَّالِحِينَ 



أولا أريد التوضيح أن بنو أسرائيل تعبي بالعربية بني عبد الله فأسرى تعني عبد وأيل تعني الله وعندما ندمج الكلمتين نحصل على أسرائيل يعني عبد الله وهذه التسمية أطلقت على يعقوب وبنيه لأنهم عندما هاجروا من مكة الى مصرائيم عرفهم أهل مصرائيم بأنهم يعبدون الله وحده فسموا ببني عبدالله 
فأسرائيل المشار لها يعقوب هنا وبني هي أولادة أي أن بني أسرائيل تعني أولاد عبد الله وهو يعقوب أبوهم الذي أوصاهم بعبادة الله وحدة قال تعالى:

أَمْ كُنتُمْ شُهَدَاء إِذْ حَضَرَ يَعْقُوبَ الْمَوْتُ إِذْ قَالَ لِبَنِيهِ مَا تَعْبُدُونَ مِن بَعْدِي قَالُواْ نَعْبُدُ إِلَهَكَ وَإِلَهَ آبَائِكَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ إِلَهًا وَاحِدًا وَنَحْنُ لَهُ مُسْلِمُونَ 

ولكن ماذا حدث بعدما أرتحل يعقوب وبنيه للعيش في مصرائيم وماذا حدث ؟

بنو عبد الله أو بنو يعقوب أو بنوأسرائيل كانوا يعيشون حياة طيبة في مصرائيم زمن سلالة الملوك منذ زمن هجرة النبي يعقوب وبنيه الى ما قبل ولادة النبي موسى بسنوات ولكن ماذا حدث لمصرائيم هو كالتالي:

أن الفراعنة أو أمبراطورية الفراعنة أستعمرت المنطقة وقضت على سلالة الملوك التي كانت تحكم مصرائيم وأستضعفت أهل تلك المنطقة ومن بينهم بنو أسرائيل حالها حال أي أمبراطورية غازية عظمى كما فعل الأغريق والرومان والفرس وغيرهم لاحقا عندما أستعمروا مناطق أخرى فالفراعنه أستعمروا منطقة شاسعة في جنوب غرب شبه الجزيرة العربية وكانت مصرائيم بمثابة العاصمة للفراعنه 

قتل الفراعنة العديد من الناس وأستضعفوا العديد من الناس وأستعبدوهم وكان بني أسرائيل هم أشد من لاقى هذا العذاب والرجاء منكم التركيز في قراءة هذه الأيات قال تعالى:
نَتْلُوا عَلَيْكَ مِن نَّبَإِ مُوسَى وَفِرْعَوْنَ بِالْحَقِّ لِقَوْمٍ يُؤْمِنُونَ 

إِنَّ فِرْعَوْنَ عَلا فِي الأَرْضِ وَجَعَلَ أَهْلَهَا شِيَعًا يَسْتَضْعِفُ طَائِفَةً مِّنْهُمْ يُذَبِّحُ أَبْنَاءَهُمْ وَيَسْتَحْيِي نِسَاءهُمْ إِنَّهُ كَانَ مِنَ الْمُفْسِدِينَ 

وَنُرِيدُ أَن نَّمُنَّ عَلَى الَّذِينَ اسْتُضْعِفُوا فِي الأَرْضِ وَنَجْعَلَهُمْ أَئِمَّةً وَنَجْعَلَهُمُ الْوَارِثِينَ 

وَنُمَكِّنَ لَهُمْ فِي الأَرْضِ وَنُرِي فِرْعَوْنَ وَهَامَانَ وَجُنُودَهُمَا مِنْهُم مَّا كَانُوا يَحْذَرُونَ 

وَأَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى أُمِّ مُوسَى أَنْ أَرْضِعِيهِ فَإِذَا خِفْتِ عَلَيْهِ فَأَلْقِيهِ فِي الْيَمِّ وَلا تَخَافِي وَلا تَحْزَنِي إِنَّا رَادُّوهُ إِلَيْكِ وَجَاعِلُوهُ مِنَ الْمُرْسَلِينَ 

فالفراعنه أحتلوا مصرائيم قبل ولادة النبي موسى بسنوات وأستضعفوا أهلها والله سبحانه يقول في الأية أنه سوف يمن على بني أسرائيل وسيورثهم الأرض التي أحتلها الفراعنه

الأن اليكم التفاصيل
عندما هلك فرعون في جنوب غرب شبه الجزيرة ورثها بنوأسرائيل فمشارق الأرض ومغاربها التي بارك الله فيها هي جنوب غرب شبه الجزيرة والسبب أن مكة تقع هناك والله دمر ما كان يصنع فرعون وقومه هناك
قال تعالى
وَأَوْرَثْنَا الْقَوْمَ الَّذِينَ كَانُواْ يُسْتَضْعَفُونَ مَشَارِقَ الأَرْضِ وَمَغَارِبَهَا الَّتِي بَارَكْنَا فِيهَا وَتَمَّتْ كَلِمَتُ رَبِّكَ الْحُسْنَى عَلَى بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ بِمَا صَبَرُواْ وَدَمَّرْنَا مَا كَانَ يَصْنَعُ فِرْعَوْنُ وَقَوْمُهُ وَمَا كَانُواْ يَعْرِشُونَ 

فألله دمر ما كان يصنع فرعون وقومه في مصرائيم فلا يعقل أن يهلك فرعون وجنودة في جنوب غرب شبه الجزيرة العربية ويرث بنو أسرائيل الفرس أو الهند ولكن عندما هلك فرعون وجنوده في جنوب غرب شبه الجزيرة العربية فضت الساحة لبنو أسرائيل لكي يسيطروا على هذه المنطقة
أقرأ كلام موسى لقومه قبل أن يهلك فرعون وجنودة وبماذا رد بنوأسرائيل على موسى قال تعالى

وَقَالَ الْمَلأُ مِن قَوْمِ فِرْعَوْنَ أَتَذَرُ مُوسَى وَقَوْمَهُ لِيُفْسِدُواْ فِي الأَرْضِ وَيَذَرَكَ وَآلِهَتَكَ قَالَ سَنُقَتِّلُ أَبْنَاءَهُمْ وَنَسْتَحْيِي نِسَاءهُمْ وَإِنَّا فَوْقَهُمْ قَاهِرُونَ 
قَالَ مُوسَى لِقَوْمِهِ اسْتَعِينُوا بِاللَّهِ وَاصْبِرُواْ إِنَّ الأَرْضَ لِلَّهِ يُورِثُهَا مَن يَشَاء مِنْ عِبَادِهِ وَالْعَاقِبَةُ لِلْمُتَّقِينَ 
قَالُواْ أُوذِينَا مِن قَبْلِ أَن تَأْتِيَنَا وَمِن بَعْدِ مَا جِئْتَنَا قَالَ عَسَى رَبُّكُمْ أَن يُهْلِكَ عَدُوَّكُمْ وَيَسْتَخْلِفَكُمْ فِي الأَرْضِ فَيَنظُرَ كَيْفَ تَعْمَلُونَ 

أقرأ ماذا حدث لفرعون وقومه وماذا تركوا لبنوأسرائيل عندما ورث بنو أسرائيل المنطقة قال تعالى
وَلَقَدْ فَتَنَّا قَبْلَهُمْ قَوْمَ فِرْعَوْنَ وَجَاءَهُمْ رَسُولٌ كَرِيمٌ 


أَنْ أَدُّوا إِلَيَّ عِبَادَ اللَّهِ إِنِّي لَكُمْ رَسُولٌ أَمِينٌ 


وَأَنْ لّا تَعْلُوا عَلَى اللَّهِ إِنِّي آتِيكُم بِسُلْطَانٍ مُّبِينٍ 


وَإِنِّي عُذْتُ بِرَبِّي وَرَبِّكُمْ أَن تَرْجُمُونِ 


وَإِنْ لَّمْ تُؤْمِنُوا لِي فَاعْتَزِلُونِ 


فَدَعَا رَبَّهُ أَنَّ هَؤُلاء قَوْمٌ مُّجْرِمُونَ 


فَأَسْرِ بِعِبَادِي لَيْلا إِنَّكُم مُّتَّبَعُونَ 


وَاتْرُكْ الْبَحْرَ رَهْوًا إِنَّهُمْ جُندٌ مُّغْرَقُونَ 


كَمْ تَرَكُوا مِن جَنَّاتٍ وَعُيُونٍ 


وَزُرُوعٍ وَمَقَامٍ كَرِيمٍ 


وَنَعْمَةٍ كَانُوا فِيهَا فَاكِهِينَ 


كَذَلِكَ وَأَوْرَثْنَاهَا قَوْمًا آخَرِينَ 


فَمَا بَكَتْ عَلَيْهِمُ السَّمَاء وَالأَرْضُ وَمَا كَانُوا مُنظَرِينَ 


وَلَقَدْ نَجَّيْنَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ مِنَ الْعَذَابِ الْمُهِينِ 


مِن فِرْعَوْنَ إِنَّهُ كَانَ عَالِيًا مِّنَ الْمُسْرِفِينَ 


وَلَقَدِ اخْتَرْنَاهُمْ عَلَى عِلْمٍ عَلَى الْعَالَمِينَ 


وَآتَيْنَاهُم مِّنَ الآيَاتِ مَا فِيهِ بَلاء مُّبِينٌ 


بعد أن قضى الله على الفراعنه وورث بنوأسرائيل المنطقة أصبحت أمامهم عقبة واحدة فقط وهي دخول مكة والقضاء على قوم طاغون أخرين كانوا يسكنون مكة قال تعالى
وَإِذْ قَالَ مُوسَى لِقَوْمِهِ يَا قَوْمِ اذْكُرُواْ نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ إِذْ جَعَلَ فِيكُمْ أَنبِيَاء وَجَعَلَكُم مُّلُوكًا وَآتَاكُم مَّا لَمْ يُؤْتِ أَحَدًا مِّن الْعَالَمِينَ 

يَا قَوْمِ ادْخُلُوا الأَرْضَ المُقَدَّسَةَ الَّتِي كَتَبَ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ وَلاَ تَرْتَدُّوا عَلَى أَدْبَارِكُمْ فَتَنقَلِبُوا خَاسِرِينَ 

قَالُوا يَا مُوسَى إِنَّ فِيهَا قَوْمًا جَبَّارِينَ وَإِنَّا لَن نَّدْخُلَهَا حَتَّىَ يَخْرُجُواْ مِنْهَا فَإِن يَخْرُجُواْ مِنْهَا فَإِنَّا دَاخِلُونَ 

قَالَ رَجُلانِ مِنَ الَّذِينَ يَخَافُونَ أَنْعَمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمَا ادْخُلُواْ عَلَيْهِمُ الْبَابَ فَإِذَا دَخَلْتُمُوهُ فَإِنَّكُمْ غَالِبُونَ وَعَلَى اللَّهِ فَتَوَكَّلُواْ إِن كُنتُم مُّؤْمِنِينَ 

قَالُواْ يَا مُوسَى إِنَّا لَن نَّدْخُلَهَا أَبَدًا مَّا دَامُواْ فِيهَا فَاذْهَبْ أَنتَ وَرَبُّكَ فَقَاتِلا إِنَّا هَاهُنَا قَاعِدُونَ 

قَالَ رَبِّ إِنِّي لا أَمْلِكُ إِلاَّ نَفْسِي وَأَخِي فَافْرُقْ بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَ الْقَوْمِ الْفَاسِقِينَ 

قَالَ فَإِنَّهَا مُحَرَّمَةٌ عَلَيْهِمْ أَرْبَعِينَ سَنَةً يَتِيهُونَ فِي الأَرْضِ فَلاَ تَأْسَ عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْفَاسِقِينَ 


فغضب الله على بنوأسرائيل وبعدما كانوا ملوك في المنطقة تاهوا بدون وطن أربعين سنة بعدما سلط الله عليهم الأمم الأخرى بأستثناء موسى وأخوه زكان السبب لدخول مكة هو أن ينظفها بنوأسرائيل من الشركيات وتكون الأرض المقدسة خالصة لله عزوجل وتكون بمثابة العاصمة لجنوب غرب شبه الجزيرة بدلا من مصرائيم التي تقع أسفلها 

لقد أجبت بأختصار شديد جدا وللأستزادة عليكم بقراءة هذه الكتب بعد تحميلها من الموقع لتعرف حقيقة مصرائيم 

(1) 
قصة الأسراء والمعراج تبدأ من صفحة 917 وتنتهي في صفحة 955 
فعليك بقراءة 38 صفحة لتكتشف حقيقة الأسراء والمعراج 

مقتبس من كتاب سنة الأوليين لأبن قرناس

سوف تكتشف الكثير من الأمور



http://sahb.123.googlepages.com/sona5.zip تنزيل الجزء 



(2)
كتاب مسيحية بولس لأبن قرناس
عليك بقراءة الكتاب من البداية الى النهاية من صفحة 100 الى صفحة 162 

فعليك بقراءة 62 صفحة لتكتشف حقيقة فلسطين

تنزيل الكتابhttp://www.islamlogic.com/download-c...saint-paul.pdf

لكي تعرف حقيقة فلسطين يجب أن تقرأ قصة الأسراء والمعراج ومسيحية القس بولس

(3)
التوراة جاءت من شبة جزيرة العرب للدكتور كمال الصليبي
http://www.islamlogic.com/download-c..._testament.pdf

وهناك أيضا كتاب أخر وهو خفايا التوراة وأسرار شعب بنوأسرائيل للدكتور كمال الصليبي ولكن للأسف لا توجد عندي وصلة لهذا الكتاب ولكن ممكن تحصلون عليه من هذا الموقع

http://www.islamlogic.com/2009-02-22-20-31-39.html


لا تفوتوا قراءة هذه الكتب الشيقة لتعرفوا الحقيقة
بعد أنزال الكتب من الموقع تستطيعون قراءتها على شاشة الكومبيوتر أو طبعها في أوراق ثم قراءتها

لكي تضيع ولا تستطيع الرجوع مرة أخرى لمنزلك يجب أن يضيع كل العالم حولك وهذا ما حصل لأسرائيل لمحتلة لفلسطين

هي تعرف أن معظم الكلمات التي تقرأها في هذا الرد أصلها عبري

درب الحقيقة طويل ولكن تستطيع أن تصل اليها أن كانت لك نظرة حيادية منصفة بدون تعصب

للتأكيد كانت هناك قبائل عربية تنحدر الى بنوأسرائيل في شبه الجزيرة زمن الرسول محمد صلى الله عليه وأسلم وحتى قبل مائة سنه هناك الكثير من القبائل المسلمة في شبه الجزيرة التي تدعي أنها من بني أسرائيل ولكن اليوم الجميع ينكر ذلك والأسباب عديدة 
أكبر دليل أن الله يقول في القرأن لمن تبقى من بني أسرائيل الموجودين في جنوب غرب شبه الجزيرة وهم قبائل عربية تنحدر أصولها لبني أسرائيل كان بعضهم يهود والبعض الأخر مسيحيون أقرأ قول الله تعالى:
إِنَّ هَذَا الْقُرْآنَ يَقُصُّ عَلَى بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ أَكْثَرَ الَّذِي هُمْ فِيهِ يَخْتَلِفُونَ 

فعندما تتدبر القرأن ستلاحظ الكثير من الأيات التي تشير لذلك أضافتا أن جغرافية الأرض في جنوب غرب شبه الجزيرة والأثار والتاريخ وأسماء المناطق كلها تشير أن بنو أسرائيل كانوا في جنوب غرب شبه الجزيرة ولا تنسى التوراة

علماء اليهود أعترفوا أن لا أثار لهم في فلسطين تخص أي نبي من الأنبياء ولكنهم يريدون العيش في فلسطين لأن لا يوجد وطن أخر لهم فذهابهم لفلسطين كان خاطئ ومن الصعب اليوم الخروج من فلسطين لأن لا يوجد أي وطن أخر يخصهم وتستطيعون جميعكم التأكد من كلامي

في النهاية شهدنا بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله واليوم الأخر[/right][/right]

تقبل أحترامي وتقديري[/

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

شكرا جزيلا أستاذ عاطف على المعلومات

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> شكرا جزيلا أستاذ عاطف على المعلومات


 
دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى  
عضو صاحب بيت
 تاريخ التسجيل: Jun 2005
الدولة: مصر و ليس EGYPT
 
المشاركات: 7,063 




عزيزتى إيمان
لاحظى أسم الدولة التى أعيش فيها:
الدولة: مصر وليس Egypt

وللعلم إستطعنا نتيجة هذه المعلومة الرائعة بالتعاون مع إدارة المنتدى أن يكون دخولنا للمنتدى عن طريقين: 

www.egyptsons.comwww.misrsons.comووقتها أعتبرنا أن يكون أول تغيير نقوم به كجماعة فى طريق الألف تغيير الذى تحتاجه مصر Misr وليس Egypt ى سبيل مستقبل أفضل لأحفادنا...

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى  
> عضو صاحب بيت
>  تاريخ التسجيل: Jun 2005
> الدولة: مصر و ليس EGYPT
>  
> المشاركات: 7,063 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



شكرا والدى العزيز

وبجد دى خطوه كويسه جدا للتغيير

ومن هنا ورايح إن شاء الله مش هادخل إلا من misrsons.com

وأنا كنت بستغرب ليه بتكتب مصر وليس egypt وكنت أقول وإيه الفرق؟ لكن دلوقتى عرفت الفرق

شكراااا مره تانيه والدى العزيز

----------


## atefhelal

> *أخي الكريم* 
> *هل كنت تعلم أن بلاد النيل لم تسمى بمصر الا في العصر العباسي الثاني ففي زمن الفراعنه كان أسمها طاوي ثم كيمي وفي زمن النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم كان اسمها بلاد القبط وهي نفس تسمية اليوم بالأنجليزية*
> 
> *مصر الحقيقية هي مصرائيم وهي مستعمرة فرعونية في جنوب غرب شبه الجزيرة وتقع في عسير من وادي بيشة جنوبا الى الطائف شمالا فأنا أتفق معك في التسمية ........*


 
أخى الكريم 
لقد تجنبت فى كل ماطرحته فى هذا الموضوع اتخاذ آيات الله الكريمات بتنزيله الحكيم سندا ودليلا لى .. لأنى كنت أخاطب به المصريين جميعا على اختلاف عقائدهم كما تجنبت أيضا التعرض لما يتعلق بأمور عقيدة غير المسلمين ، لأن موضوع العقيدة لم يكن هدفا فى حد ذاته ، كما لم يكن مطلوبا لتحقيق أهداف ذلك الموضوع .. ولأن العقيدة فى رأيى هى من اليقينيات المعنوية الشخصية البحته ، ولأن مايعتقده الإنسان يمثل عنده مايؤكده من الأمور إيمانا أكثر مما يعرفه عنها .. فكان كل جهدى وماوفقنى الله إليه من اجتهاد هو أن أفهم وأقرأ من جديد ماكتبه البعض وخاصة من غير المسلمين عن الماضى مرتبطا بذلك الموضوع كبداية وكمحاولة أرجو أن لاتنتهى عندى أو عند غيرى لتصحيح المتداول بيننا بغرض تهذيبه وتنقيته ...

ولأنك استشهدت بكثير من آيات الله فى تنزيله الحكيم فسوف أرد عليك أيضا بآيات تؤكد أن الكلمة الجميلة "مصر" ذكرها الله أربع مرات فى تنزيله الحكيم ليس للدلالة على أن "مصر" هى مجرد مصر من الأمصار كما يدعى البعض ولكن للدلالة القاطعة على أنها هى "مصر" الفرعونية" القديمة التى انتهت لأن تكون بعد ذلك مصر كل المصريين التى يشكل المسلمون أغلب سكانها . والآيات هى :

*وَقَالَ الَّذِي اشْتَرَاهُ مِنْ مِصْرَ لِامْرَأَتِهِ أَكْرِمِي مَثْوَاهُ عَسَى أَنْ يَنْفَعَنَا أَوْ نَتَّخِذَهُ وَلَدًا .... (يوسف 21 )*
*فَلَمَّا دَخَلُوا عَلَى يُوسُفَ آوَى إِلَيْهِ أَبَوَيْهِ وَقَالَ ادْخُلُوا مِصْرَ إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ آمِنِينَ ( يوسف 99 )*
*وَنَادَى فِرْعَوْنُ فِي قَوْمِهِ قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ أَلَيْسَ لِي مُلْكُ مِصْرَ وَهَذِهِ الْأَنْهَارُ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِي أَفَلَا تُبْصِرُونَ ( الزخرف 51 )*
*وَإِذْ قُلْتُمْ يَا مُوسَى لَنْ نَصْبِرَ عَلَى طَعَامٍ وَاحِدٍ فَادْعُ لَنَا رَبَّكَ يُخْرِجْ لَنَا مِمَّا تُنْبِتُ الْأَرْضُ مِنْ بَقْلِهَا وَقِثَّائِهَا وَفُومِهَا وَعَدَسِهَا وَبَصَلِهَا قَالَ أَتَسْتَبْدِلُونَ الَّذِي هُوَ أَدْنَى بِالَّذِي هُوَ خَيْرٌ اهْبِطُوا مِصْرًا فَإِنَّ لَكُمْ مَا سَأَلْتُمْ ..... ( البقرة 61 ) ...*

والقرآن الكريم هو أقدم من الدولة العباسية ، بل هو الأقدم بالنسبة لتاريخ البشر كما يقول بعض المفسرين ، وإن كانت الدولة العباسية قد استخدمت كلمة "مصر" للدلالة على بلدنا الحبيب فهى ليست أول من استخدم هذه الكلمة الجميلة كما تقول استنادا على بعض المصادر ، بل يمكن أن نقول أنها عادت لإستخدام الإسم الصحيح لبلدنا الحبيب . كما قلت فى موضوعى المطروح : 

"وجاء فى دائرة المعارف الصادرة عن جامعة كولومبيا ، وفى قاموس إيستون الإنجيلىوقاموس سميث الإنجيلى : أن مصرائيم ابن حام ابن نوح هو الشخص الذى تم تسمية أرض مصركلها بإسمه ، وكان ينطق إسمها باللغة المصرية القديمة "مشر" md-r ، أى "مصر"

فكانت مصادرى التى استندت عليها كما ترى هى مصادر غيرنا من غير المسلمين .. 

و "مصرائيم" Misraim ابن حام ابن نوح عليه السلام ، كان هو ونسله أول سلالة بشرية سكنت أرض مصر كلها . ومصرائيم ينطق بالعبرية Mitsri-im وهو ابن حام كما جاء فى سفر التكوين 6:10 بالعهد القديم ... وسفر التكوين كما تعلم أقدم بكثير من الدولة العباسية ....

وهذا الموضوع كان قد تم نشره بكثير من الصحف العربية (غير المصرية للأسف) ونشره فى كثير من المنتديات بالنقل من موقعى أو من منتدى أبناء مصر.. كما تم ترجمته إلى اللغة الإنجليزية ونشره فى كثير من الدوريات بأستراليا وكندا ... كما ناقشته تفصيلا لأسمع وجهة نظر الآخر قبل نشره مع الأستاذة سميرة لوقا دانيال رئيس قسم التنمية الثقافية بالهيئة القبطية الإنجيلية التى كانت تجلس جوارى فى أحد الندوات التى نظمتها المكتبة الأكاديمية باعتبارها الناشر لأحد كتبى التى تم نشرها فى يناير عام 2001 . 

ويمكن الرجوع إلى الموضوع بعد مراجعته قبل ترجمته بالرابط التالى :

*الإسم "مصر" وليس "إيجيبتوس"*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> مصر او ايجيبتوس او عفريت ازرق المهم حال البلد يتصلح وينعدل بدل الفشل اللى محوطنا فى كل اتجاه 
> الموضوع ده فكرنى بالفتاوى الغريبه اللى كل يوم يصدرها شيوخنا الاجلاء ومالهاش هدف غير بلبله وتشتيت افكار الناس 
> خلاص يعنى مشاكلنا اتحلت ومش باقى اللى نقول مصر او ايجيبت


 
 
محمود زايد
فى أول إنتظاره
 

محمود زايد
ما زال منتظرا
 

الآن فقط محمود زايد تأكد أنه لا أمل فى إنتظار حل مشاكل مصر المزمنه
لذا قرر أن يقرأ موضوع هى "مصر" وليست هى "Egypt"
ولا مانع من إنتظاره المستمر
لحل مشاكل مصر المزمنه
والذى قد يطول إنتظارها
وصولا إلى...



























 
 
واحد صاحبى كان منتظرا  هو الآخر فى مكان ممنوع الإنتظار فيه!

----------


## أبوجعفر المنصور

مصرائيم

مصر المذكورة في القرأن هي مصرائيم أو مملكة مصرائيم التي تقع في جنوب غرب شبه الجزيرة العربية وكانت تحكم من قبل سلالة من الملوك في زمن النبي يعقوب وأبنه يوسف عليهما السلام ثم تقع هذه المنطقة في قبضة فراعنه بلاد النيل فالأمبراطورية الفرعونية أتسعت وأخذت تحتل المناطق المحيطة بها فمصرائيم التي تقع في جنوب غرب شبه الجزيرة وبالتحديد في عسير أصبحت في يد الفراعنه ومعنى كلمة مصر هو المدينة التي تقع داخل الحصن فمصرائيم ضلت مدة طويلة مستعمرة فرعونية في جنوب غرب شبه الجزيرة وكانوا الفراعنه هناك يظلمون ويستضعفون أهل المنطقة ومن بينهم بني أسرائيل الى وهب الله لبني أسرائيل النبي موسى عليه السلام كقائد ورسول لهم فأستطاعوا بفضل من الله التخلص من الفراعنه ففضت الساحة لهم لكي يسيطروا على هذه المنطقة ولكن الله حرمهم من مكة أربعين سنه لأنهم رفضوا القتال مع نبيهم موسى وأخراج القوم الظالمين الذين كانوا يستولون على مكة ثم في زمن نبي الله داود عليه السلام بسطوا سيطرتهم على المنطقة وأستطاعوا أمتلاك مساحة بطول 600 كيلومتر وبعرض 200 كيلومتر وهي تقريبا المساحة الكلية في جنوب غرب شبه الجزيرة العربية تبدأ من مكة وتنتهي في اليمن ووصلت أمبراطورية بنوأسرائيل الى ذروتها كواحدة من أكبر الأمبراطوريات في ذلك الزمان زمن نبي الله سليمان عليه السلام
بنوأسرائيل هم من ذرية يعقوب بن أسحاق بن أبراهيم عليهم السلام ومعنى كلمة أسرائيل هو عبدالله فعندما نقسم الكلمة نحصل على كلمة أسرى وهي تعني عبد وكلمة أيل وهي تعني الله سبحانه وتعالى وقد أسماهم الناس بتلك التسمية لأنهم كانوا أبناء سلاله أمنت بالله وحده وهم بالتحديد أبناء يعقوب عليه السلام وأطلقت عليهم هذه التسمية عندما عثر النبي يعقوب على أبنه يوسف وأرتحل لكي يعيش في مصرائيم القريبة من مكة فعرفهم أهل تلك المنطقة بأبناء أسرائيل أي الشخص الذي يعبد الله
بنوأسرائيل أو بنويعقوب أو بنوعبدالله الذين عاشوا في جنوب غرب شبه الجزيرة كانوا يتحدثون اللغة العبرية ثم وبعد أن سيطروا على جنوب غرب شبه الجزيرة وأندمجوا مع بقية الأقوام التي كانت تعيش في جنوب غرب شبه الجزيرة تطورت اللغة العبرية وتمحورت وعلى مر السنين أنتجت لنا اللغة العربية التي وصلت لذروتها في زمن خاتم الأنبياء والمرسلين محمد أبن عبدالله صلى الله عليه وسلم فاللغة العربية أصلها عبري فمعظم الكلام الذي نتكلمه نحن اليوم أصله يعود للغة العبرية وجميع مسميات مناطق جنوب غرب شبه الجزيرة العربية يعود أصلها للغة العبرية فمصطلح العرب العاربة والمستعربة أو قحطان وعدنان غير صحيح والسبب هو أن الأقوام القديمة التي كانت تعيش قي اليمن لا تتحدث اللغة العربية ولا واحده منها بل هناك تقريبا أكثر من عشرين لغة من لغات اليمن القديمة ولا واحده منها كانت عربية ولكن الصحيح هو أن تطور وتمحور اللحة العبرية بأختلاطها ببعض المصطلحات الأخرى الخاصة بالأقوام التي كانت تعيش في جنوب غرب شبه الجزيرة أنتج لنا اللغة العربية عندما كانوا بنوأسرائيل يمتدون من اليمن الى مكة ولكن بعدها تتدهور مملكة بنوأسرائيل ويسلط الله عليهم بقية الأقوام لغضب الله عليهم بسبب كفرهم وفجورهم فتتمزق أمبراطورية بنوأسرائيل فيهاجر منهم الكثير ويعيش بعظمهم كقبائل كانت تسكن في جنوب غرب شبه الجزيرة وعند بزوغ فجر الأسلام بقيادة خاتم الأنبياء صلى الله عليه وسلم يهاجر بعض بنوأسرائيل الى مناطق أخرى ويدخل بعضهم في الأسلام ويبقى بعظهم على الدين اليهودي ويعيشون مسالمين مع المسلمين في الجزيرة العربية فأقدم اليهود في العالم الذين هم على صلة ببنوأسرائيل هم يهود ومسيح اليمن وأذا بقي منهم القليل في السعودية أما اليهود الذين يحتلون فلسطين فلا علاقة لهم ببنوأسرائيل أو صلتهم ضئيلة ببنوأسرائيل والسبب هو عندما هاجر بعض بنوأسرائيل قبل وبعد ظهور النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم أندمجوا في بقية المجتمعات الأخرى وأنصهروا وضاعوا في هذا العالم أما بنوأسرائيل أو القبائل العربية التي تنحدر من سلالة بنوأسرائيل الذين بقوا في شبه الجزيرة العربية فمنهم من دخل في الأسلام ومنهم من هاجر والقليل منهم ظل على دينه وعاش بسلام مع المسلمين ونفس المثال بالنسبة للمسيحين الذين لا ينحدرون من سلالة بنوأسرائيل ولكنهم من أصول أخرى دخلت الدين المسيحي وعاشت على هذا الدين فالمسيحين الأصليين هم بنو أسرائيل أيضا والمسيح عيسى أبن مريم عليه السلام كان رسول الله لبني أسرائيل وعاش ومات كهلا في جنوب غرب شبه الجزيرة

في زمن النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم القبائل التي تنحدر لبنوأسرائيل كانوا يعيشون بالقرب منه في الطائف وفي يثرب وفي بيشة وفي اليمن وفي العديد من مناطق جنوب غرب شبه الجزيرة العربية التي لم تكن تعبد الأصنام وكانت تدين بالدين اليهودي أو المسيحي

فلسطين التي سميت بهذا الأسم بعدما هاجر اليها قوم فلستيون الذين كانوا أيضا يعيشون في جنوب غرب شبه الجزيرة قبل هجرتهم الى فلسطين التي أحتلها الرومان أما بالنسبة للمصلوب في فلسطين فهو أحد أبناء بنوأسرائيل الذين هاجروا لتلك المنطقة في القرن الأول الميلادي وأراد أن يكون دولة لبنوأسرائيل هناك وهو يسوع بن يوسف النجار وكان له أثناعشر تلميذا يعدهم لمحاولة الأنقلاب وجم المؤيدين فقد صلب من قبل قبل الرومان وبعد مرور تقريبا أكثر من عشر سنوات أستطاع أحد اليهود الذين يسكنون سوريا وهو لا ينحدر من سلالة بنوأسرائيل بغضا وحسدا لليهود الذين ينتسبون لبنوأسرائيل ولكي لا تقوم لهم دولة في فلسطين وأسمه حناينا بأقناع أحد قواد الرومان لكي تضيع أطماع بنوأسرائيل لأيجاد أمبراطورية أخرى خلفا لأمبراطوريتهم الضائعة في جنوب غرب شبه الجزيرة فأستطاع حناينا أن يقنع أحد قواد الرومان وهو شاؤول الذي تحول لاحقا للقس بولس بعدما أقتنع بكلام حناينا أن يسوع هو المسيح أبن مريم وانه صلب ليغفر ذنوب البشر فقد البس حناينا شخصية المسيح أبن مريم للمصلوب يسوع بن يوسف النجار وصدقة شاؤول الذي تحول للقس بولس وأخذ ينشر المسيحية المفبركة في روما الوثنية وبعدما دخل الأمبراطور الروماني قسطنطين الى المسيحية اليسوعية أخذ ينشرها في أوروبا كلها التي كانت وثنية ثم بني القسطنطينية عاصمة الروم سابقا وأصبح لفلسطين قدسية دينية عند المسيحين هناك أن المصلوب هو عيسى أبن مريم وعتدما تجادل مع الأمبراطور الروماني بعض رجال بنوأسرائيل وأوضحوا له أن المسيح أبن مريم ليس يسوع غضب منهم الأمبراطور الروماني وأعتقد أنهم لازالت لديهم أطماع في فلسطين فقتلهم وقصة بنوأسرائيل طويلة ولكننا شرحناها بأختصار بسيط لكي لا يمل القارئ من قراءة هذا المقال والأن سنوضح فقط بعض الأمور العلمية وهي تاريخ جنوب غرب شبه الجزيرة له علاقة ببنوأسرائيل وجغرافية المنطقة لها علاقة ببنوأسرائيل وأسماء المناطق كلها لها علاقوة ببنوأسرائيل وهي موجودة كلها في التوراة فأرشوليم ليست فلسطين ولكن هي الشريم في جنوب غرب شبه الجزيرة وتهامة هي تهوم وكذلك الحال بالنسبة لجميع هذه المناطق بأستثناء المدن الجديدة في السعودية وأيضا اللغة العربية أصلها يعود للغة العبرية وعلماء اللغة شهود على هذا الكلام وبالنسبة للأثار فبعض قلاع الفراعنه والأثار الفرعونية لازالت موجودة في جنوب غرب شبه الجزيرة أضافتا الى أثار بنوأسرائيل وهيكل سليمان وبعض الأعمدة الكبيرة التي كتب عليها الملك سليمان وغيرها العديد من الأثار التي لا تخرج للنور لأسباب سياسية وبالنسبة لبلاد النيل فلا يوجد أي ذكر لبنوأسرائيل هناك ولا للفرعون الذي غرق ولكن في جنوب غرب شبه الجزيرة وفي العراق حصلوا على رسائل بين أحد ملوك العراق وفرعون مصرائيم ففرعون مصرائيم كان تابع للفرعون الكبير في بلاد النيل وأيضا نهر الأردن كان في السابق يمتد من الأردن الى اليمن أضافة الى بعض الأنهار التي أختفت بسبب تغير جغرافية الأرض ولكن السيول والأمطار لازالت تهطل في جنوب غرب شبه الجزيرة أضافة الى العديد من البراهين والأثباتات القاطعة التي تؤكد أن بنوأسرائيل كانوا في شبه الجزيرة العربية زمن النبي موسى الى زمن النبي محمد قال تعالى


قال تعالى

وَأَوْرَثْنَا الْقَوْمَ الَّذِينَ كَانُواْ يُسْتَضْعَفُونَ مَشَارِقَ الأَرْضِ وَمَغَارِبَهَا الَّتِي بَارَكْنَا فِيهَا وَتَمَّتْ كَلِمَتُ رَبِّكَ الْحُسْنَى عَلَى بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ بِمَا صَبَرُواْ وَدَمَّرْنَا مَا كَانَ يَصْنَعُ فِرْعَوْنُ وَقَوْمُهُ وَمَا كَانُواْ يَعْرِشُونَ

فألله دمر ما كان يصنع فرعون وقومه في مصرائيم فلا يعقل أن يهلك فرعون وجنودة في جنوب غرب شبه الجزيرة العربية ويرث بنو أسرئيل منطقة أخرى وحتى لو كانت مصرائيم هي بلاد النيل فكان على بنوأسرائيل أن يحكموا بلاد النيل وهذا لم يحدث لأن الفرعون الذي غرق لم يكن في بلاد النيل ولم يهاجر بنوأسرائيل الى فلسطين في تلك الحقبة ولم يحكموا فلسطين أبدا فبنوأسرائيل كانوا في السابق ملوك وحكام جنوب غرب شبه الجزيرة عندما هلك فرعون وسيطروا عليها تماما في زمن داود وسليمان والدليل عندما هلك فرعون وجنوده في جنوب غرب شبه الجزيرة العربية فضت الساحة لبنو أسرائيل لكي يسيطروا على هذه المنطقة
أقرأ كلام موسى لقومه قبل أن يهلك فرعون وجنودة وبماذا رد بنوأسرائيل على موسى قال تعالى

وَقَالَ الْمَلأُ مِن قَوْمِ فِرْعَوْنَ أَتَذَرُ مُوسَى وَقَوْمَهُ لِيُفْسِدُواْ فِي الأَرْضِ وَيَذَرَكَ وَآلِهَتَكَ قَالَ سَنُقَتِّلُ أَبْنَاءَهُمْ وَنَسْتَحْيِي نِسَاءهُمْ وَإِنَّا فَوْقَهُمْ قَاهِرُونَ
قَالَ مُوسَى لِقَوْمِهِ اسْتَعِينُوا بِاللَّهِ وَاصْبِرُواْ إِنَّ الأَرْضَ لِلَّهِ يُورِثُهَا مَن يَشَاء مِنْ عِبَادِهِ وَالْعَاقِبَةُ لِلْمُتَّقِينَ
قَالُواْ أُوذِينَا مِن قَبْلِ أَن تَأْتِيَنَا وَمِن بَعْدِ مَا جِئْتَنَا قَالَ عَسَى رَبُّكُمْ أَن يُهْلِكَ عَدُوَّكُمْ وَيَسْتَخْلِفَكُمْ فِي الأَرْضِ فَيَنظُرَ كَيْفَ تَعْمَلُونَ

فبنو أسرائيل لم يحكموا أبدا بلاد النيل أو فلسطين ولكنهم كانوا حكام جنوب غرب شبه الجزيرة العربية أقرأ ماذا حدث لفرعون وقومه وماذا تركوا لبنوأسرائيل عندما ورث بنو أسرائيل المنطقة قال تعالى

وَلَقَدْ فَتَنَّا قَبْلَهُمْ قَوْمَ فِرْعَوْنَ وَجَاءَهُمْ رَسُولٌ كَرِيمٌ


أَنْ أَدُّوا إِلَيَّ عِبَادَ اللَّهِ إِنِّي لَكُمْ رَسُولٌ أَمِينٌ


وَأَنْ لّا تَعْلُوا عَلَى اللَّهِ إِنِّي آتِيكُم بِسُلْطَانٍ مُّبِينٍ


وَإِنِّي عُذْتُ بِرَبِّي وَرَبِّكُمْ أَن تَرْجُمُونِ


وَإِنْ لَّمْ تُؤْمِنُوا لِي فَاعْتَزِلُونِ


فَدَعَا رَبَّهُ أَنَّ هَؤُلاء قَوْمٌ مُّجْرِمُونَ


فَأَسْرِ بِعِبَادِي لَيْلا إِنَّكُم مُّتَّبَعُونَ


وَاتْرُكْ الْبَحْرَ رَهْوًا إِنَّهُمْ جُندٌ مُّغْرَقُونَ


كَمْ تَرَكُوا مِن جَنَّاتٍ وَعُيُونٍ


وَزُرُوعٍ وَمَقَامٍ كَرِيمٍ


وَنَعْمَةٍ كَانُوا فِيهَا فَاكِهِينَ


كَذَلِكَ وَأَوْرَثْنَاهَا قَوْمًا آخَرِينَ


فَمَا بَكَتْ عَلَيْهِمُ السَّمَاء وَالأَرْضُ وَمَا كَانُوا مُنظَرِينَ


وَلَقَدْ نَجَّيْنَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ مِنَ الْعَذَابِ الْمُهِينِ


مِن فِرْعَوْنَ إِنَّهُ كَانَ عَالِيًا مِّنَ الْمُسْرِفِينَ


وَلَقَدِ اخْتَرْنَاهُمْ عَلَى عِلْمٍ عَلَى الْعَالَمِينَ


وَآتَيْنَاهُم مِّنَ الآيَاتِ مَا فِيهِ بَلاء مُّبِينٌ


بعد أن قضى الله على الفراعنه وورث بنوأسرائيل المنطقة أصبحت أمامهم عقبة واحدة فقط وهي دخول مكة والقضاء على قوم طاغون أخرين كانوا يسكنون مكة قال تعالى

وَإِذْ قَالَ مُوسَى لِقَوْمِهِ يَا قَوْمِ اذْكُرُواْ نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ إِذْ جَعَلَ فِيكُمْ أَنبِيَاء وَجَعَلَكُم مُّلُوكًا وَآتَاكُم مَّا لَمْ يُؤْتِ أَحَدًا مِّن الْعَالَمِينَ

يَا قَوْمِ ادْخُلُوا الأَرْضَ المُقَدَّسَةَ الَّتِي كَتَبَ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ وَلاَ تَرْتَدُّوا عَلَى أَدْبَارِكُمْ فَتَنقَلِبُوا خَاسِرِينَ

قَالُوا يَا مُوسَى إِنَّ فِيهَا قَوْمًا جَبَّارِينَ وَإِنَّا لَن نَّدْخُلَهَا حَتَّىَ يَخْرُجُواْ مِنْهَا فَإِن يَخْرُجُواْ مِنْهَا فَإِنَّا دَاخِلُونَ

قَالَ رَجُلانِ مِنَ الَّذِينَ يَخَافُونَ أَنْعَمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمَا ادْخُلُواْ عَلَيْهِمُ الْبَابَ فَإِذَا دَخَلْتُمُوهُ فَإِنَّكُمْ غَالِبُونَ وَعَلَى اللَّهِ فَتَوَكَّلُواْ إِن كُنتُم مُّؤْمِنِينَ

قَالُواْ يَا مُوسَى إِنَّا لَن نَّدْخُلَهَا أَبَدًا مَّا دَامُواْ فِيهَا فَاذْهَبْ أَنتَ وَرَبُّكَ فَقَاتِلا إِنَّا هَاهُنَا قَاعِدُونَ

قَالَ رَبِّ إِنِّي لا أَمْلِكُ إِلاَّ نَفْسِي وَأَخِي فَافْرُقْ بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَ الْقَوْمِ الْفَاسِقِينَ

قَالَ فَإِنَّهَا مُحَرَّمَةٌ عَلَيْهِمْ أَرْبَعِينَ سَنَةً يَتِيهُونَ فِي الأَرْضِ فَلاَ تَأْسَ عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْفَاسِقِينَ


فغضب الله على بنوأسرائيل وبعدما كانوا ملوك في المنطقة تاهوا بدون وطن أربعين سنة بعدما سلط الله عليهم الأمم الأخرى بأستثناء موسى وأخوه وكان السبب لدخول مكة هو أن ينظفها بنوأسرائيل من الشركيات وتكون الأرض المقدسة خالصة لله عزوجل وتكون بمثابة العاصمة لجنوب غرب شبه الجزيرة بدلا من مصرائيم التي تقع أسفلها

أخواني أخواتي هذه المعلومة بأختصار شديد جدا وللأستزادة أسمحوا لي أن أرشدكم للقليل من البراهين وأولها السفر الى اليمن وجنوب غرب شبه الجزيرة وأيضا التحدث الى علماء الأثار والجغرافية وعلماء اللغة العبرية وأيضا قراءة هذان الكتابان للدكتور كمال الصليبي وهما التوراة جاءت من شبه جزرة العرب والكتاب الثاني وهو خفايا التوراة وأسرار بنوأسرائيل


ما تبقى من بعض العرب الأصليين المسلمين والقليل من اليهود والمسيحين في جنوب غرب شبه الجزيرة واليمن ماهم الا بقايا سلالة بنوأسرائيل الذين أصبحوا من العرب البائدة الذين ضاع معظمهم في هذا العالم واللغة العربية جاءت من اللغة العبرية أضافتا الى أن القرأن كان يدور حول بني أسرائيل فهذه الديانات وهي اليهودية والمسيحية والأسلام خرجت للنور من شبه الجزيرة العربية

لو كان بنوأسرائيل لا يعيشون عربا في شبه الجزيرة العربية أو كقبائل عربية لما قال الله لهم على لسان النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم:
إِنَّ هَذَا الْقُرْآنَ يَقُصُّ عَلَى بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ أَكْثَرَ الَّذِي هُمْ فِيهِ يَخْتَلِفُونَ


نحن نتفق على مصر في القرأن ولكننا نختلف في الموقع فبلاد النيل سميت بمصر في العصر العباسي الثاني لأن في زمن الفراعنه كان أسم بلاد النيل طاوي ثم كيمي وفي زمن الرسول محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم كان أسمها بلاد القبط وهي نفس التسمية اليوم باللغة الأنجليزية أيجبت

علماء الأثار اليهود بعدما حفروا القدس الفلسطينية ولم يحصلوا على أثار لهم في حقبة موسى والأنبياء من بعده ولم يعثروا على هيكل سليمان أعترفوا أن لا أثر لهم في فلسطين ولكن اليوم لاجدوى من الخروج من فلسطين لأنه لا يوجد وطن بديل لهم

أما بالنسبة لهذه المجازر التي تحصل في فلسطين فحرام والله سبحانه وتعالى لن يغفر لمرتكبيها أو الساكتين عنها لأن النفس البشرية عند الله أغلى وأهم من الحجارة

مثال أخر على الخزعبلات التي تم أدخالها في عقول الناس

الله سبحانه يقول في القرأن:
#

وَإِنَّ لُوطًا لَّمِنَ الْمُرْسَلِينَ
#

إِذْ نَجَّيْنَاهُ وَأَهْلَهُ أَجْمَعِينَ
#

إِلاَّ عَجُوزًا فِي الْغَابِرِينَ
#

ثُمَّ دَمَّرْنَا الآخَرِينَ
#

وَإِنَّكُمْ لَتَمُرُّونَ عَلَيْهِم مُّصْبِحِينَ
#

وَبِاللَّيْلِ أَفَلا تَعْقِلُونَ


الأيات تشير الى أن المكان الذي دمر الله به قوم لوط كان قريب من مكة والدليل قوله تعالى وأنكم لتمرون عليهم مصبحين أي تمرون على قرية لوط في النهار وبالليل أفلا تعقلون وكان هذا تنبيه من الله عزوجل لقريش لكي تأخذ العبرة من التاريخ وتعتبر مما أصاب قوم لوط فكفار قريش كانوا يوميا يمرون على قرية لوط ويشاهدونها مدمرة خاوية فكيف يقال لنا اليوم أن قوم لوط كانوا في الأردن ؟ وأن البحر الميت هو مكان هلاكهم ؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!! هل يعقل أن كفار قريش كانوا تقريبا يقطعون مسافة 1000 كيلومتر يوميا لتجارتهم أو لأي غرض أخر لكي يشاهدوا قرية لوط خاوية ؟!!!!!!!!!!!!

لا يا مسلمين فالنبي لوط وقومه كانوا يسكنون قريبا جدا من مكة لدرجة أن قريش يوميا كانت تشاهد قريتهم مدمرة خاوية

كما قال تعالى للنبي محمد عن الأقوام التي أهلكها في جنوب غرب شبه الجزيرة:

#

فَإِنَّمَا يَسَّرْنَاهُ بِلِسَانِكَ لِتُبَشِّرَ بِهِ الْمُتَّقِينَ وَتُنذِرَ بِهِ قَوْمًا لُّدًّا
#

وَكَمْ أَهْلَكْنَا قَبْلَهُم مِّن قَرْنٍ هَلْ تُحِسُّ مِنْهُم مِّنْ أَحَدٍ أَوْ تَسْمَعُ لَهُمْ رِكْزًا


الله يذكر النبي محمد بما حدث لأقوام جنوب غرب شبه الجزيرة




لتكن هذه البداية للتفكر في مصرائيم وبقية الأقوام التي سكنت جنوب غرب شبه الجزيرة


تستطيعون التأكد من هذا الكلام بالأستعانه بعلماء الأثار وعلماء الجغرافية وعلماء التاريخ المعتمدين وعلماء اللغات لقراءة العبرية والفرعونية والأستعانه بالقرأن ولا تنسون التوراة التي بها جميع مناطق جنوب غرب شبه الجزيرة لتعرفوا الحقيقة الدامغة ثم تقبلوها بأنصاف وحسن نية وبدون التمسك بالموروثات والخزعبلات التي تم أدخالها في عقول الناس

للمزيد من المعلومات اليكم هذا الموقع الذي يرد على مداخلات بعض الأخوة

----------


## ابراهيم الرفاعى

والله يا شيخ انتا اللى عقلك مليان خزعبلات

----------


## atefhelal

> ...... بنوأسرائيل هم بالتحديد أبناء يعقوب عليه السلام وأطلقت عليهم هذه التسمية عندما عثر النبي يعقوب على أبنه يوسف وأرتحل لكي يعيش في مصرائيم القريبة من مكة فعرفهم أهل تلك المنطقة بأبناء أسرائيل ...الذين عاشوا في جنوب غرب شبه الجزيرة .... الخ


أخى الكريم 
أرجوك أن تعيد قراءة مصادرك من جديد فقد تجد خلطا يفيد فى تأكيد ماذهبت إليه فى الموضوع المطروح ومداخلاتى عليه  ، علما بأن التاريخ القديم قد يصطنعه أحيانا أنصاف المتعلمين أو بعض المضللين أو بعض من يسخرون بعض ماتعلموه لخدمة طموحاتهم الشخصية أو للعبث بالمتشككين أو لكى يبررون تسلطهم على الكيانات الضعيفة مثلما يفعل صهاينة تلك الأيام .. وعندئذ لابد لنا من وقفة نعيد فيها قراءة التاريخ من جديد لبناء ثقافة التطور والمواجهة ..

أنا لايعنينى ياأخى الكريم مصادرك التى اعتمدت عليها فى مداخلاتك  .. لأننى  اعتمدت على الأصول الثابتة التى اعتمد عليها كل المؤرخين المحدثين تقريبا ،  وهذا يكفى  فى رأيى لأن يكون حجة دامغة تبطل مصادرك .. كما أن جمال حمدان المؤرخ والباحث المصرى الذى شهد له الباحثون والمتخصصون فى مجال التاريخ بحياده وجديته وتوثيق كل مايكتبه من مصادر موثوق بها وبأنه فوق مستوى الشبهات فى هذا الشأن هو أحد المصادر التى اعتمدت عليها فى هذا الشأن حيث قلت فى واحد من موضوعاتى مايلى :

" ففى رجوعنا للتاريخ القديم نذكر أنه بعد أن خرج سيدنا موسى عليه السلام مع قومه من مصر حوالى عام 1300 ق.م. هربا من اضطهاد فرعون الذى استعبدهم وأذلهم انتقاما منهم لتعاونهم فى خيانة واضحة مع الهكسوس غزاة مصر كما يقول بذلك المؤرخ المعروف الدكتور جمال حمدان .. والخيانة ليست أمرا مستبعدا بالنسبة لهم ، فقد اتهمهم موسى عليه السلام نفسه بأنهم قوم فاسقون ، وعاقبهم الله على فسقهم بالتيه أربعين عاما بصحراء سيناء . وقد ذكرت أسفار اليهود أن قوة هذا الخروج كان 600 ألف نسمة ، ولولا تأييدا من الله ووعدا منه لموسى عليه السلام ، وجرأة وشجاعة سيدنا داود من بعده لما استطاعوا التغلب على العمالقة بفلسطين وأن يؤسسوا مملكة لهم سموها إسرائيل على أرض فلسطين .. ويقول الدكتور جمال حمدان أن إقامة اليهود المتصلة فى فلسطين لم تزد فى ذلك الوقت عن ستة قرون ، ويقول آخرون أنها تراوحت بين 450 سنة إلى 500 سنة .
 

وإذا عدنا إلى سيدنا يعقوب "إسرائيل" ، الذى هاجر هو وأولاده وأحفاده (70 شخصا) إلى مصر بسبب القحط المشهور ، واستضافهم فرعون مصر فى ذلك الوقت وأكرمهم إكراما لسيدنا يوسف وإكراما لحكمته فى تفسير الأحلام ، وفيها استقروا بأرض جاشان Land of Goshen ( وادى الطليمات والبحيرة والشرقية) نحوا من 350  سنة إلى أن خرج بهم منها موسى (من الجيل السابع بعد سيدنا إبراهيم) ، كما يقول المؤرخ المعروف جمال حمدان ، وكان عددهم 600 ألف نسمة كما تقول أسفارهم .. فى حين يقول بعض المؤرخين اليهود أن موسى وبنى إسرائيل خرجوا من مصر بعد 405 سنة من الإقامة المستمرة بهم .

*وأرض جاشان كما ترى بالخريطة الموضحة لاتقع كما تقول مصادرك بالقرب من مكة المكرمة .* 
ويمكنك أن ترجع إلى أصل الموضوع بالرابط التالى .. وهذا الرابط سوف يقودك إلى روابط قد تفيد فى هذا الشأن :

* يعقوب وخروج موسى من مصر**ويمكنك أن ترجع فى هذا الشأن أيضا إلى مقال كتبه المؤرخ والصحفى جمال بدوى فى الرابط التالى :*

*سيدنا موسى : مصرى أم يهودى* 
وإن لم تتفق مع ماطرحته فى هذا الشأن فهذا شأنك وأدعو الله لكل منا بالتوفيق والهداية .

----------


## ghazala son

> *ياعشاق مصر وياابن مصر ويابنت مصر ، إذا عرفتم حكاية أصل الكلمة "مصر" ، فسوف تعلمون أن هذا الإسم بلغ من القداسة درجة لم يبلغها أى إسم لأى بلد آخر ، وهاهى الحكاية* :
> 
> *نعلم جميعا أن نوح عليه السلام هو أبو البشرية جميعها بعد الطوفان المشهور . وتأكدت هذه الحقيقة التاريخية بما جاء فى التوراة وبما جاء بعد ذلك مصدقا لها فى القرآن الكريم ولم يختلف على تلك الحقيقة عالم واحد من علماء التاريخ والجنس البشرى . وقال تعالى فى هذا الشأن : "وجعلنا ذريته هم الباقين" (الصافات 77) ، أى لم يجعل الله لأحد ممن كان مع نوح فى سفينته من المؤمنين نسلا ولا عقبا سواه . وأصبح بذلك كل من على وجه الأرض من سائر أجناس بنى آدم ينسبون إلى أولاد نوح الثلاثة : سام وحام ويافث – بعد غرق إبنه "يام" لعمله غير الصالح لقول الله تعالى : "قال يا نوح إنه ليس من أهلك إنه عمل غير صالح .. " (هود 46) . وكلمة "اليم" فى اللغة العربية كما هى فى العبرية وفى اللغة المصرية القديمة مشتقة من إسم هذا الولد العاق وكأنما أراد الله سبحانه وتعالى التذكرة بأن الهلاك والغرق هو عاقبة العقوق . 
> 
> وجاء إسم مصر من أسلاف حام ابن نوح عليه السلام ، وتم تعريف أرضها بأرض حام كما جاء فى أسفار العهد القديم (التوراة) ، ويعنى ذلك أن الموطن الأول للجنس الحامى هو مصر، وهذا يتفق مع مااتفق عليه عدد غير قليل من العلماء المحدثين . 
> وارتبط لفظ حام لغويا وتاريخيا باللفظ المصرى القديم "خيم" أو "كيم" khem أو kem الذى تم إطلاقه على الجزء الخصيب المنزرع بأرض مصر ويعنى باللغة المصرية القديمة : الأرض السوداء تمييزا له عن الجزء غير الخصيب من أرضها الذى كان يسمى بلغتها القديمة "تا-دشر" dshrt ويعنى البلاد الحمراء أى الصحراء ، وهى أصل كلمة deserere باللاتينية ومنها كلمة desert بالإنجليزية . وبمناسبة الكلام عن حام نذكر أن البلدة التى تسمى أخميم akhmim حاليا بمحافظة أسيوط تشير فى لفظها واشتقاقه إلى لفظ "خيم" السابق إيضاحه 
> أما مصر بوجهيها القبلى والبحرى وبصحرائها شرقا وغربا كان يطلق عليها اللفظ "مصر" إسما لها ، وهو مشتق من إسم "مصرائيم" misraim ابن حام ابن نوح عليه السلام ، حيث كان هو ونسله أول سلالة بشرية سكنت أرض مصر كلها . ومصرائيم ينطق بالعبرية mitsri-im وهو ابن حام كما جاء فى سفر التكوين 6:10 بالعهد القديم ، وجاء فى دائرة المعارف الصادرة عن جامعة كولومبيا ، وفى قاموس إيستون الإنجيلى وقاموس سميث الإنجيلى : أن مصرائيم ابن حام ابن نوح هو الشخص الذى تم تسمية أرض مصر كلها بإسمه ، وكان ينطق إسمها باللغة المصرية القديمة "مشر" md-r ، أى "مصر" 
> وإسم "مصر" له تاريخ وأصل مشرف ، وهى التى ظلت محور التاريخ العالمى سواء المدون منه أو غير المدون ، وأصبحت بعد ذلك قلعة للعالم الإسلامى ، وستبقى بإذن الله هى "مصر" – مصر المحروسة .. التى كرمها الله تعالى بذكر إسمها فى ثلاثة مواضع بالقرآن الكريم ، وكأنما يريد أن يذكرنا بنسبتها إلى "مصرائيم" ابن حام ابن نوح عليه السلام . إذن فكيف أتتنا الكلمة "إيجيبت" egypt إسما لبلدنا الحبيب ، وهى التى لاصلة لها لغة أو تاريخا بالكلمة الجميلة "مصر" . إذا أردتم أن تعرفوا حكاية الكلمة إيجيبت فسوف يسعدنى ذلك .*




شكرا جزيلا علي ما قدمته لنا

----------


## atefhelal

> شكرا جزيلا علي ما قدمته لنا


أنا الذى أشكرك ياأخى على اهتمامك ومرورك الكريم 

*تصحيح واجب :*

ذكرت فى الموضوع المطروح على الصفحة الحالية حيث كان هذا الطرح ثانى نشر للموضوع بعد انضمامى عضوا بمنتدى أبناء مصر ، أن أخميم تقع بمحافظة أسيوط ، والصحيح أن أخميم مدينة أثرية تقع على الضفة الشرقية للنيل فى مواجهة  مدينة سوهاج على بعد 467 كم من القاهرة .
وذكرت أن الله تعالى كرّم إسم "مصر" بلدنا الحبيب بذكر إسمها فى ثلاث مواضع بالقرآن الكريم ، والصحيح – طبقا لما أفادنى به شيخ جليل وبعض الزملاء الأفاضل – هو خمسة مواضع  . 
ويمكن الرجوع إلى الموضوع فى صورته النهائية بعد التصحيح والتدقيق والمراجعة بالرابط التالى :


*الإسم "مصر" وليس "إيجيبتوس"*

----------


## egyptian coptic

> مصرائيم
> 
> مصر المذكورة في القرأن هي مصرائيم أو مملكة مصرائيم التي تقع في جنوب غرب شبه الجزيرة العربية وكانت تحكم من قبل سلالة من الملوك في زمن النبي يعقوب وأبنه يوسف عليهما السلام ثم تقع هذه المنطقة في قبضة فراعنه بلاد النيل فالأمبراطورية الفرعونية أتسعت وأخذت تحتل المناطق المحيطة بها فمصرائيم التي تقع في جنوب غرب شبه الجزيرة وبالتحديد في عسير أصبحت في يد الفراعنه ومعنى كلمة مصر هو المدينة التي تقع داخل الحصن فمصرائيم ضلت مدة طويلة مستعمرة فرعونية في جنوب غرب شبه الجزيرة وكانوا الفراعنه هناك يظلمون ويستضعفون أهل المنطقة ومن بينهم بني أسرائيل الى وهب الله لبني أسرائيل النبي موسى عليه السلام كقائد ورسول لهم فأستطاعوا بفضل من الله التخلص من الفراعنه ففضت الساحة لهم لكي يسيطروا على هذه المنطقة ولكن الله حرمهم من مكة أربعين سنه لأنهم رفضوا القتال مع نبيهم موسى وأخراج القوم الظالمين الذين كانوا يستولون على مكة ثم في زمن نبي الله داود عليه السلام بسطوا سيطرتهم على المنطقة وأستطاعوا أمتلاك مساحة بطول 600 كيلومتر وبعرض 200 كيلومتر وهي تقريبا المساحة الكلية في جنوب غرب شبه الجزيرة العربية




اخي الحبيب اين مصادرك
فمما قلت نستنتج
1-ان مصر هي بلد في شبه الجزيرة العربية 600*200كيلو متر
2-ان بني اسرائيل لم يدخلوا مصر اساسا(مصر الحاضر ,مصر بلاد النيل ,جمهورية مصر العربية)
3- ان بني اسرائيل هاجروا لمكة
4-بكلامك هذا فالفراعنة الاقباط كانوا يحكمون مصر بلاد النيل ويحتلون مصر شبه الجزيرة العربية
5-ان التوراة نزلت بالجزيرة العربية 
6- ان مملكة اسرائيل كانت في جنوب الجزيرة العربية ومقر حكمها كان في جنوب الجزيرة العربيه
7-ان المسيح ولد و بشر بالنصرانية وهرم وشاخ في اسرائيل او مصر الجزيرة العربية 

وزلك خلافا للتاريخ المعلوم وللمذكور في الكتب السماويه جميعا لان ببساطة 

1-ان مصر بلاد النيل كانت تحتل ارضا بشبه الجزيرة العربية خلافاً للنظام المعمول به في الدولة الفرعونيه في ازمان اذدهارها بالتوسع حول الحدود المصرية اي التوسع الطبيعي في جنوب لاد الشام والنوبة السودانيه وذلك لاهداف معلومة تاريخيا وعلميا اولا للسيطرة على اكبر مساحة من حوض النيل وبالتالي مساحة زراعية اوسع وعائدات اكبر للخزانة المصرية للنفقة على وسائل الحضار والمعمار والجيش النظامي اما بالنسبة لاستعمار بلاد الشام وذلك معلوم للحصول على الاخشاب من شجر الارز لصنع المراكب والسفن واسقف البيوت والفحم وذلك لصهر المعادن وتلك البلاد امتداد طبيعي لارض مصر
اما ان يستعمر او يستلي المصريين الفراعنة بلاد صحراء جرداء فهذا اهدار للوقت والجهد ولا عائد له وهذا ما لم يعرفة الفراعنة .
2-ان بني اسرائيل لم يدخلوا مصر اساسا ولم يقابل الاسباط  العزيز (النبي يوسف اخوهم) الذي كان يحكم خزائن مصر اي وزير المالية فهذا ينافي العقائد السماويه والتاريخ او ان يكون مقر وزير المالية المصري في شبه الجزيرة العربية بل في جنوبها تاركا ارض النيل بلا رقابة في اذمتها اثناء السبع سنين الجعاف وهذا ينافي العقل والمنطق

وان خروج بني اسرايل بعد ذلك هو من ارض مصر الجزيرة العربية وان عبورهم للبحؤ ضربا من الخيل فاي بحر بين الطائف ومكة الارض التي هاجروا اليها كما تقول وذلك خلافا للتاريخ وللعقيدة 
او ان يكونوا هاجروا الي مصر بلاد النيل خلافا لقولك وعبروا البحر الاحمر وهذا يصبح اكبر عمل غبي فعلوه اي انهم هربوا من فرعون الى ارض الفراعنة 
او انهم عبروا الخليج العربي الى ايران وهذا مايبرر وجود يهود في ايران ههههههههههه طبعا انا بنكت
3- ان بني اسرائل هاجروا لمكة ولم يعرف وجود كثير من اليهود في مكة ابدا حتى قبل الاسلام او في وقت الرسالة في وجود الرسول محمد (صلى الله عليه وسلم) وانما ما هو معلوم وجود يهود في اليمن والمدينة وهذا كل المسلمين وغير المسلمين يعلموه 
4-ان الفراعنة الاقباط هم من كان يحكم مصر بلاد النيل ومصر الجزيرة العربية وقت دخول النبي يعقوب(اسرائيل) والنبي يوسف وبني اسرائيل (الاسباط) عليهم السلام الى مصر 
مخافا بذلك التاريخ ونص ايات القرئان التي تعد اعجازا تاريخيا في هذا الصضد بانه في هذا الوقت كانت مصر ذاتها محتلة مصر بلاد النيل ولم يكن يحكمها الفراعة ونص القرآن على ذلك صراحتا بقوله تعالى  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم {وَقَالَ الْمَلِكُ ائْتُونِي بِهِ أَسْتَخْلِصْهُ لِنَفْسِي فَلَمَّا كَلَّمَهُ قَالَ إِنَّكَ الْيَوْمَ لَدَيْنَا مَكِينٌ أَمِينٌ(54)قَالَ اجْعَلْنِي عَلَى خَزَائِنِ الأَرْضِ إِنِّي حَفِيظٌ عَلِيمٌ(55)وَكَذَلِكَ مَكَّنَّا لِيُوسُفَ فِي الأرْضِ يَتَبَوَّأُ مِنْهَا حَيْثُ يَشَاءُ نُصِيبُ بِرَحْمَتِنَا مَنْ نَشَاءُ وَلا نُضِيعُ أَجْرَ الْمُحْسِنِينَ(56)وَلأَجْرُ الآخِرَةِ خَيْرٌ لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَكَانُوا يَتَّقُونَ(57)}   
صدق الله العظيم (سورة يوسف) فقد قال الله على الحاكم الملك وليس الفرعون كما في الآية بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم (إِنَّ فِرْعَوْنَ عَلَا فِي الْأَرْضِ وَجَعَلَ أَهْلَهَا شِيَعًا يَسْتَضْعِفُ طَائِفَةً مِّنْهُمْ يُذَبِّحُ أَبْنَاءهُمْ وَيَسْتَحْيِي نِسَاءهُمْ إِنَّهُ كَانَ مِنَ الْمُفْسِدِينَ وَنُرِيدُ أَن نَّمُنَّ عَلَى الَّذِينَ اسْتُضْعِفُوا فِي الْأَرْضِ وَنَجْعَلَهُمْ أَئِمَّةً وَنَجْعَلَهُمُ الْوَارِثِينَ وَنُمَكِّنَ لَهُمْ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَنُرِي فِرْعَوْنَ وَهَامَانَ وَجُنُودَهُمَا مِنْهُم مَّا كَانُوا يَحْذَرُونَ وَأَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى أُمِّ مُوسَى أَنْ أَرْضِعِيهِ فَإِذَا خِفْتِ عَلَيْهِ فَأَلْقِيهِ فِي الْيَمِّ وَلَا تَخَافِي وَلَا تَحْزَنِي إِنَّا رَادُّوهُ إِلَيْكِ وَجَاعِلُوهُ مِنَ الْمُرْسَلِينَ فَالْتَقَطَهُ آلُ فِرْعَوْنَ لِيَكُونَ لَهُمْ عَدُوًّا وَحَزَنًا إِنَّ فِرْعَوْنَ وَهَامَانَ وَجُنُودَهُمَا كَانُوا خَاطِئِينَ ) ( القصص 4: 8 ) . اي ان حاكم مصر في زمن النبي يوسف لم يكن مصريا ولا فرعونيا بل كان محتلا وهذا بالضبط زمن الاحتلال الهكسوسي لمصر اما زكر لقب الفرعون على حاكم مصر في قصة النبي موسى لان من كان يحكم مصر وقتها فرعون مصري 
5-ان التوراة نزلت بالجزيرة العربية وعلى ذلك لابد من وجود جبل اخر اسمه الطور في مكة التي هاجر اليها اليهود على حسب قولك ويكون اسمه الطور ايضا ونزلت التوراة على النبي موسى فيه ايضا وايلك القول الحكيم لتعلم الحقيقة بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ( والطور ( 1 ) وكتاب مسطور ( 2 ) في رق منشور ( 3 ) والبيت المعمور ( 4 ) والسقف المرفوع ( 5 ) والبحر المسجور ( 6 ) إن عذاب ربك لواقع ( 7 ) ما له من دافع ( 8 ) يوم تمور السماء مورا ( 9 ) وتسير الجبال سيرا ( 10 ) فويل يومئذ للمكذبين ( 11 ) الذين هم في خوض يلعبون ( 12 ) يوم يدعون إلى نار جهنم دعا ( 13 ) هذه النار التي كنتم بها تكذبون ( 14 ) أفسحر هذا أم أنتم لا تبصرون ( 15 ) اصلوها فاصبروا أو لا تصبروا سواء عليكم إنما تجزون ما كنتم تعملون ( 16 ) ) 

6- ان مملكة اسرائيل كانت في جنوب الجزيرة العربية ومقر حكمها كان في جنوب الجزيرة العربيه
وعلى ذلك ان يكون هيكل سليمان في جنوب الجزيرة العربية وكذلك لابد وان يتجه اليهود الى حائطه ليبكوا وان من هدمه هو الملك بختنصر او نبخذنصر الملك البابلي الذي دمر الهيكل واحتل اسرائيل ويهوذا وشتت اليهود جاء من العراق ليفتري على اليهود في جنوب الجزيرة العربية

7-ان المسيح ولد و بشر بالنصرانية وهرم وشاخ في اسرائيل او مصر الجزيرة العربية 
وعلى ذلك يكون المسيح ولد في قرية اخرى في هذه المصر واسمها الناصرة وان الرومان احتلوا تلك البلد ايضا في جنوب الجزيرة العربية والى اي مصر هاجر المسيح والسيدة مريم في صغره نعلم ربما هاجر من مصر جنوب الجزيرة العربية الى مصر ثالثة وانه هرم ومات في هذه المصر وعجبي

اخي انا لا اؤمن باي كلام يقول بان مصر لم تكن مصر بلاد النيل او ان المصرين الذين قصدهم الرسول بخير اجناد الارض هم عرب من اقليم او وادي او قبيلة اسمها مصر في الجزيرة العربية وليقل القئلون بذلك ماذا فعلت تلك المصر ايا كانت وادي او قبيلة الى الاسلام ضد الصليبيين او ضد المغول او للاسلام باي وجه يا اخي التاريخ والدنيا كلها تقول ان مصر التوراة و مصر الانجيل ومصر القرآن ومصر خير جنود الارض هي ارض مصر التي يسكنها المصرين اهل الكرم اهل حصن الاسلام سهام الكنانة اهل ارض الكنانة اما بعض المقالات وابحاث بغض مخرفي العرب من ان المقصود بمصر في القرآن هي ارض في الجزيرة العربية لم تظهر الا اليوم وان اهلها هم خير جنود الارض فلا نعلم عنها شيئا ولم يصنع اهلها للاسلام مثقال قشة من خير وخلاف ذلك من الاقاويل من باب الحقد والغيرة  من اهل مصر بلادنا ارض الكنانة ارض الحضارة 
اسف ان كنت اسات اختيار كلماتي الا ان الموضوع برمته يدع الى العجب
لك مني كل التحية

----------


## atefhelal

تم الحذف لخطأ فنى غير مقصود

----------


## atefhelal

> مصرائيم 
> مصر المذكورة في القرأن هي مصرائيم أو مملكة مصرائيم التي تقع في جنوب غرب شبه الجزيرة العربية وكانت تحكم من قبل سلالة من الملوك في زمن النبي يعقوب وأبنه يوسف عليهما السلام ثم تقع هذه المنطقة في قبضة فراعنه بلاد النيل فالأمبراطورية الفرعونية أتسعت وأخذت تحتل المناطق المحيطة بها فمصرائيم التي تقع في جنوب غرب شبه الجزيرة وبالتحديد في عسير أصبحت في يد الفراعنه ومعنى كلمة مصر هو المدينة التي تقع داخل الحصن فمصرائيم ضلت مدة طويلة مستعمرة فرعونية في جنوب غرب شبه الجزيرة وكانوا الفراعنه هناك يظلمون ويستضعفون أهل المنطقة ومن بينهم بني أسرائيل الى وهب الله لبني أسرائيل النبي موسى عليه السلام كقائد ورسول لهم فأستطاعوا بفضل من الله التخلص من الفراعنه ففضت الساحة لهم لكي يسيطروا على هذه المنطقة ولكن الله حرمهم من مكة أربعين سنه لأنهم رفضوا القتال مع نبيهم موسى وأخراج القوم الظالمين الذين كانوا يستولون على مكة ثم في زمن نبي الله داود عليه السلام بسطوا سيطرتهم على المنطقة وأستطاعوا أمتلاك مساحة بطول 600 كيلومتر وبعرض 200 كيلومتر وهي تقريبا المساحة الكلية في جنوب غرب شبه الجزيرة العربية تبدأ من مكة وتنتهي في اليمن ووصلت أمبراطورية بنوأسرائيل الى ذروتها كواحدة من أكبر الأمبراطوريات في ذلك الزمان زمن نبي الله سليمان عليه السلام
> ................ الخ .


 




> اخي الحبيب اين مصادرك
> فمما قلت نستنتج
> 1-ان مصر هي بلد في شبه الجزيرة العربية 600*200كيلو متر
> 
> 2-ان بني اسرائيل لم يدخلوا مصر اساسا(مصر الحاضر ,مصر بلاد النيل ,جمهورية مصر العربية)
> 
> 
> 3- ان بني اسرائيل هاجروا لمكة
> 
> ...


*أشكرك ياأخى على هذا الجهد والإضافة الواعية المستنيرة .. وألتقى معك دائما بإذن الله على الخير لمصر ولأبناء مصر*

----------


## egyptian coptic

> *أشكرك ياأخى على هذا الجهد والإضافة الواعية المستنيرة .. وألتقى معك دائما بإذن الله على الخير لمصر ولأبناء مصر*


مشكور اخي الغالي عاطف هلال فدائما مواضيعك الرائعة تثقلنا بمعلوماتك الغزيرة
تقبل مروري 
كل الاماني بالسعادة والابتسامة 
لك منى اجمل تحية

----------

